# خبرر عااااااااااااااجل هديه العيد من المسلمين مقتل واصابه المصلين بنجع حمادى!!!!



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2010)

*تم الأن الساعة 12.30 ليلة عيد الميلاد .. إطلاق النار على نيافة الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادى ... امام باب الكنيسه  

وقد لقى 5 أقباط مصرعهم .. أعمار مختلفة ...

سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقا ..*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

يا خبر

ليه كده

ربنا يستر ويحمي الجميع


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

*الخبر نقلا عن منظمة اقباط الولايات المتحده وتم الاعلان عنه  فى برنامج القاهره اليو م اوربت*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

يا خبر ......... 

ارحمنا يا رب من ايدين اتباع الشيطان 

*كرحمتك يا رب وليس كخطايانا *​
*حولى يا دونا تجيبى اى تفاصيل ..*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

يا ربى 
 مستحرمين يسيبوا الناس تكمل فرحتها بالعيد 
ربنا يرحمهم 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

*ربنا يرحم بجد*
*يعني احنا مش بنعمل كده هما يعملوا ليه كده*
*حرااااااااااااااااااااااام بجد*
*وفي الاخر عاش الهلال مع الصليب*
*بجد ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## mena600 (6 يناير 2010)

*6 قتلي و4 جرحي في هجوم علي كنيسة نجع حمادي*

6 قتلي و4 جرحي في هجوم علي كنيسة نجع حمادي 

علمت الأسبوع اونلاين أن مجهولين كانوا يستقلون احدي السيارات بالقرب من كنيسة نجع حمادي بمحافظة قنا.. امطروا تجمعا للمسيحيين كانوا يحتفلون بقداس عيد الميلاد .. ما أسفر عن مصرع 6 مواطنيين بينهم جندي كان يتولي حراسة الكنيسة بالإضافة إلي اصابة 4 اخرين بحسب التقديرات الأولية لضحايا الهجوم الذي وقع في العاشرة والنصف من مساء الأربعاء.

وقد انتقل إلي موقع الحادث فريق أمني علي مستوي عال برئاسة اللواء محمود جوهر مدير أمن قنا واللواء محمد بدر مدير المباحث وعدد من كبار المسئولين الأمنيين.

منقول من جريدة الأسبوع اونلاين 

واضيف انا عندي خبر ان في ضحايا اكتر من الرقم ده

وجاري جمع معلومات بالعدد المؤكد

وربنا يستر


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

*وصل لنا الأن بعض التفاصيل عن إطلاق النار على نيافة الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادى ...*
*تم إطلاق النار بشكل عشوائى من عدة مجموعات مقسمة .. من أسلحة آلية من سيارة 131 زيتى بدون لوحات وأخرى بيجو 504 وأخرى دبابة .. وذلك فى أماكن متفرقة ( شارع 30 مارس – شارع 15 مايو – شارع المحطة ) ...*
*وقد أنهى الأنبا كيرلس قداس العيد الساعة العاشرة مساء .. وعند توجهه لمقر المطرانية الساعة 12.20 وعلى بعد 40 متر منها .. تم إطلاق النار على نيافتة .. مما أدى الى هروبة سريعا ومصرع عدد من الأقباط منهم :*
*رفيق رفعت 29 عاما من عائلة البواعل .. وقبطى أخر وخطيبتة .. ولم يتسنى لنا معرفة باقى الضحايا ...*
*وتم رفع الجثث من الشوارع .. ونقل المصابين لمستشفى نجع حمادى .. وحصر المصابين والقتلى ...* 
*وعلمنا بإنة تم فرض حظر التجول بمدينة نجع حمادى .. ومنع دخول المصليين الذين كانوا يصلوا خارج المدينة من دخول المدينة ...*​


----------



## طحبوش (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

يا رب ارحم


----------



## طحبوش (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

ايه الخبر الي زي الزفت ده و الدنيا عيد حيوااااااااناااااااااااااااااااااات يا ربي ما عندهمش حس تفووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## mena600 (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

ترددت أنباء عن نشوب مصادمات طائفية منذ قليل بين مسلمين ومسيحيين بنجع حمادى، أسفرت عن 5 قتلى و15 مصابا بعضهم فى حالة خطرة وتم نقلهم الى مستشفى نجع حمادى العام، وقد أكد شهود عيان أن الحادث وقع فى أعقاب قداس العيد بمطرانية نجع حمادى، حيث قام مجهولون فى إحدى السيارات "الملاكى" بإطلاق النار بشكل عشوائى على الخارجين من مطرانية نجع حمادى وأيضا اسرعوا الى إطلاق النار على الخارجين من كنيسة العذراء بنفس المدينة.

وأكدت مصادر أمنية لليوم السابع أن الحادث ربما يكون على خلفية أحداث فرشوط، وقد توجه مراسل اليوم السابع الآن لمسرح الأحداث وسنواليكم بالتفاصيل عند ورودها للموقع.


منقول عن اليوم السابع


----------



## mena600 (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

ترددت أنباء عن نشوب مصادمات طائفية منذ قليل بين مسلمين ومسيحيين بنجع حمادى، أسفرت عن 5 قتلى و15 مصابا بعضهم فى حالة خطرة وتم نقلهم الى مستشفى نجع حمادى العام، وقد أكد شهود عيان أن الحادث وقع فى أعقاب قداس العيد بمطرانية نجع حمادى، حيث قام مجهولون فى إحدى السيارات "الملاكى" بإطلاق النار بشكل عشوائى على الخارجين من مطرانية نجع حمادى وأيضا اسرعوا الى إطلاق النار على الخارجين من كنيسة العذراء بنفس المدينة.

وأكدت مصادر أمنية لليوم السابع أن الحادث ربما يكون على خلفية أحداث فرشوط، وقد توجه مراسل اليوم السابع الآن لمسرح الأحداث وسنواليكم بالتفاصيل عند ورودها للموقع.


منقول عن اليوم السابع





مصراوي - خاص - شهدت مدينة نجع حمادي بمحافظة قنا أحداثًا مؤسفة بين مسلمين ومسيحيين، أدت إلى سقوط 5 قتلى و7 مصابين من المسيحيين، إلى جانب وفاة حارس بكنيسة.

ففي الساعات الأولى من صباح يوم الخميس، بعد قداس عيد القيامة، وأثناء خروج المسيحيين من كنيسة العذراء، مرت سيارة "فيات 132" بداخلها شخصان، أحدهما سائق، والآخر فتح النار من سلاح رشاش آلي على جموع المسيحيين.

وسقط قتيلان مسيحيان في الحال، بينما توفي 3 مسيحيين في المستشفى متأثرين بإصاباتهم، إلى جانب مقتل أحد أفراد حراسة الكنيسة، وأصيب 7 آخرون.

وفرت السيارة هاربة، في حين قامت قوات الأمن بقنا بإغلاق كافة مداخل ومخارج المحافظة بهدف الوصول لمرتكبي الجريمة.

يذكر أن مدينة فرشوط بقنا أيضًا شهدت حادثًا مؤسفًا، عندما قام سائق توك توك مسيحي باغتصاب طفلة مسلمة في شهر نوفمبر، ومنذ ذلك الحين والعلاقة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين في المحافظة في غاية الاشتعال.

وسيوافيكم موقع مصراوي بكافة التفاصيل لاحقًا.


----------



## vetaa (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

*ياربى بسم الصليب
مش هاين عليهم يعدوا العيد على خير

يلا الدنيا بتاعتهم اصلا وملناش مكان فيها
ربنا يرحمنا ويمد يمينه
ويعزى اسر الشهدا 
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

يعني ايه مصادمات طائفية ، والمسلمين هم اللي بيضربوا المسيحيين اللي بيصلوا في الكنيسة ..

حتى طريقة صياغة الخبر مافيهاش اي عدل .

ربنا موجود .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

كيرياليسون

يا رب ارحم 

(9 حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيقٍ وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي. 
10 وَحِينَئِذٍ يَعْثُرُ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُسَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً وَيُبْغِضُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً. )

(قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ». )

حرام ليه كدا

عملوا ايه

.............

لا تعليق

مبتدأ الاوجاع شكله ابتدي


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

*فينك يا ريس*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*



> يذكر أن مدينة فرشوط بقنا أيضًا شهدت حادثًا مؤسفًا، عندما قام سائق توك توك مسيحي باغتصاب طفلة مسلمة في شهر نوفمبر، ومنذ ذلك الحين والعلاقة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين في المحافظة في غاية الاشتعال.


 
ياخدوا الكل بذنب البعض

واحد غلط و بياخد جزاءه دا العقاب بقي

قتل


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

*اين الامن*
*اين الداخلية*
*اين جمال مبارك*
*اين حسنى مبارك*
*اين البرادعى*
*اين رسول الاسلام ( استاذ الارهاب )*
*منكم لله ايها الارهابيين البربر الهمجيين *​


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

*علمت الأسبوع اونلاين أن مجهولين كانوا يستقلون احدي السيارات بالقرب من كنيسة نجع حمادي بمحافظة قنا.. امطروا تجمعا للمسيحيين كانوا يغادرون موقع الإحتفال بقداس عيد الميلاد .. ما أسفر عن مصرع 6 مواطنيين بينهم جندي كان يتولي حراسة الكنيسة بالإضافة إلي اصابة 16 اخرين بحسب التقديرات الأولية لضحايا الهجوم الذي وقع في الحادية عشرة والربع من مساء الأربعاء.
وقد وقع الهجوم من سيارة فيات 132 كان يستقلها اثنين من المواطنين وتردد بحسب شهود عيان ان احد المهاجمين يدعى "حمام الكومى" من منطقة الساحل بنجع حمادى. 
وقد حصلت الأسبوع أونلاين على قائمة بأسماء القتلى الـ6 وهم "رفيق رفعت وليم - بولا عاطف جرجيوس - أيمن زكريا لوقا - أبشوى فريد لبيب - أبنوب كمال ناشد - وجندى الحراسة أيمن حامد هاشم" 
وأفادت المعلومات أن الجهات الأمنية قد توصلت إلى رقم السيارة الفيات 132 المستخدمة فى حادث الهجوم وتجرى تحرياتها لضبط السيارة ومرتكبى الجريمة. 
انتقل إلي موقع الحادث فريق أمني علي مستوي عال برئاسة اللواء طه الزاهد مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع جنوب الصعيد اللواء محمود جوهر مدير أمن قنا واللواء محمد بدر مدير المباحث وعدد من كبار المسئولين الأمنيين.*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*



bitar قال:


> *وأفادت المعلومات أن الجهات الأمنية قد توصلت إلى رقم السيارة الفيات 132 المستخدمة فى حادث الهجوم وتجرى تحرياتها لضبط السيارة ومرتكبى الجريمة. *​


​ 
ثم يعاملوا معاملة الابطال في قسم الشرطة !!!


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

*اسامى القتلى*

*رفيق رفعت .*
*بولا عاطف .*
*ابانوب كمال .*
*ايمن زكريا .*
*بيشوى فريد .*
*كما أصيب جوزيف صموئيل برصاصة اسفل الظهر وحالتة خطيرة ...*
*وأصيب بيشوى صموئيل الباشا بطلقتين .. واحدة بالصدر والثانية بأسفل الفخذ .. وحالتة خطيرة ونقل لمستشفى سوهاج ...*
*كما اتهم نيافة الانبا كيرلس شخص يدعى / حمام الكمونى – بلطجى ..*


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (7 يناير 2010)

*هجوم علي كنيسة بنجع حمادي ليلة عيد الميلاد 6.1.2010 فيديو*

*ترددت أنباء عن نشوب مصادمات طائفية منذ قليل بين مسلمين ومسيحيين بنجع حمادى، أسفرت عن 5 قتلى و15 مصابا بعضهم فى حالة خطرة وتم نقلهم الى مستشفى نجع حمادى العام، وقد أكد شهود عيان أن الحادث وقع فى أعقاب قداس العيد بمطرانية نجع حمادى، حيث قام مجهولون فى إحدى السيارات "الملاكى" بإطلاق النار بشكل عشوائى على الخارجين من مطرانية نجع حمادى وأيضا اسرعوا الى إطلاق النار على الخارجين من كنيسة العذراء بنفس المدينة.*​
*فيديو الحادث​*:download:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bayR8yPj5g8​


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: هجوم علي كنيسة بنجع حمادي ليلة عيد الميلاد 6.1.2010 فيديو*

​ *وصَرح نيافة الحَبر الجليل الأنبا كيرلس -أُسقف نجع حمادى- للأقباط الأحرار، أن مُحاولة فاشلة تمت بقصد اغتياله أثناء مروره بسيارته بميدان بنك مصر نهاية شارع بور سعيد، بعد اتمام طقوس القُداس الالهى بالكنيسة والتى تقع بشارع النيل -على مسافة قريبة من الميدان- حيث تدخل أحد الأشخاص لتعطيله فيما اقتربت سيارة مشبوهة لاتمام المُخطط الارهابى لاغتياله، ولكن العناية الإلهية تدخلت فى  الوقت المُناسب، وأمكن لسيارة نيافته تجاوزها بسرعة..*
*واعتبر نيافته أن تلك المُحاولة كانت بقصد التخلص منه بعد موقفه الثابت بشأن حقوق ضحايا الاعتداءات على الأقباط فى مناطق فرشوط وأبو شوشة والعركى والشقيفى، التابعة لإبراشية نجع حمادى، والتى لعِبت الجهات الأمنية فيها دوراً مُتخازلاً فى ظل حَرق ونهب مُمتلكات المواطنين الأقباط، وكَللت تلك الجِهات دورها المُخزى بتهجيرها لعشرات الأُسر القبطية من بيوتهم وقُراهم..*
*واتهم نيافة الأنبا كيرلس أجهزة الأمن بالتخازُل فى تعاملها مع الأحداث ما ادى إلى وقوع المَجزرة، وآضاف: "لم يتدخل رجُل أمن واحد للدفاع للحيلولة دون سقوط الضحايا"!!..*
*مصادر قريبة من مَسرح الأحداث أوضحت -للأقباط الأحرار- أن من بين الضحايا كُلاً من: أبانوب كمال (19 سنة - طالب بكُلية الآداب بجامعة قِنا)، بولا عاطف، أيمن زكريا، بيشوى فريد، رفيق رفعت،..*
*
*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: هجوم علي كنيسة بنجع حمادي ليلة عيد الميلاد 6.1.2010 فيديو*

*ربنا يرحمنا من امثالهم*​


----------



## zama (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: هجوم علي كنيسة بنجع حمادي ليلة عيد الميلاد 6.1.2010 فيديو*

هنفضل كده على طووووول ولا أيه مفككين ..


----------



## zama (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: هجوم علي كنيسة بنجع حمادي ليلة عيد الميلاد 6.1.2010 فيديو*

لو هنفضل على كده على طوووووووووووول يبئى هنشوف من الأهتداءات دى أكتر وأكتر وبشكل أكتر من جرأة ..

لابد من وقفة ضد الشرطة وضد الجماعات الأسلامية بأكملها ..

الجهات دى بتستمد قوتها من ضعفنا وتفككنا ..


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

تسجيلات صوتية للانبا كيرلس و الشهود العيان .. بعد الهجوم ليلة العيد على مسيحي قنا

http://www.coptic-news.org/A_records_18.html


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: هجوم علي كنيسة بنجع حمادي ليلة عيد الميلاد 6.1.2010 فيديو*

اتصالات بالصوت للانبا كيرلس .. وشهود عيان بعد حادثة الاغتيالات يوم العيد فى نجع حمادى

http://www.coptic-news.org/A_records_18.html


----------



## طحبوش (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: هجوم علي كنيسة بنجع حمادي ليلة عيد الميلاد 6.1.2010 فيديو*

حيوانات اصلهم 
دي دولة دي ارهاب 
دي ناس وسخة قذرة بلا رحمة 
في حد من المسلمين يقدر يستنكر الي حدث
انا عاوز افهم ازاي يعملو كده هو مافيش قانون مجتمع غاب ؟؟؟؟؟
و بعدين دي دولة دي زبالة دي مسخرة تفوووووووووو ع الامن 
ماهم قتلو الاب و قتلو الولد و قتلو الدنيا عايزين ايه كمان ولاد الستين كلب 
اذا كانت بنتهم فلتانة و قليلة تربية ايه زنبهم الناس الابرياء دول 
ما بيشبعوش اجراااااام و قلة ادب 
بعدين هو كده الدنيا سايبة يخرجو يقتلو ناس على كيفهم ربنا موجوووووووود 
و هو الي هيدافع عنا منكم يا كلااااب


----------



## بولا وديع (7 يناير 2010)

*إطلاق نار بصعيد مصر*

*خبر عاجل جدا : أثناء خروج الاقباط فى  نجع حمادى بعد قداس العيد فوجئ الجميع بسيارة فيات وبها بعض الاشخاص ومعهم  رشاش وقد أطلقو النار على الاقباط وقد اصيب ومات عدد 8 أشخاص والحكومة غير  متواجدة كالعادة . هل هذة هدية العيد للاقباط lll*
*

مقتل سبعة  اقباط باطلاق نار على قداس لعيد الميلاد جنوب مصر

مقتل مسيحيين  بهجوم جنوب القاهرة

مصر: مقتل 5  أقباط وشرطي بإطلاق نار خارج كنيسة

مقتل 6 نصارى  في إطلاق نار بجنوب القاهرة

مقتل 7 أقباط  في مصادمات طائفية جنوبي مصر

مقتل 6 أقباط  وإصابة 10 في إطلاق نار بصعيد مصر

مصادر: مقتل 6  مسيحيين واصابة 9 في هجوم قرب مطرانية في جنوب مصر

أنباء عن  مقتل 5 أقباط و15 مصابا بنجع حمادى

6 قتلي و16  جريحا في هجوم علي كنيسة نجع حمادي

*​


----------



## طحبوش (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: خبرر عااااااااااااااجل !!!!*

يا عيني كل الخبر الي جايبينو غلط 
اولا مش قداس القيامة بل قداس الميلاد القيامة لسا بدري عليه 
ثانيا نشوب احداث طائفية ؟؟؟؟؟ ما هم المصلين خارجين من الكنيسة قتلوهم و خلاص فين الاحداث و الاقتتال ايه البياخة دي ؟؟؟
يعني ما كنش في حاجة و لا كان في اقتتال ناس خارجين من الكنيسة تقتلوهم ؟؟؟؟؟
و تقلي اقتتال 
بعدين الموتى 8 مش 5 ولا 6 
تمانية قتلى 
الله يخرب بيوتكو لا اخبار تنقل الخبر مزبوط و لا دولة و لا امن و لا حاجة و ارهاااب 
و بعدين قتلو بسبب اغتصاب الشاب المسيحي للبنت مسلمة 
ماهم قتلو ابوه و قتلوه و قتلو العيلة الكريمة و كلها 
و عاوزين يقتلو الناس البقية 
بعدين الحيوانات 
مين الي اغتصب تضحك على نفوخي البنت بقالها اكتر من سنة ساكتة على الزنا الي عملتو و هي مبسوطة و ما اتكلمتش الا لما انتشر الفيديو 
و بعدين اغتصبها ايه خطفها ؟؟؟ هي لو مش جاية لعندو مسيحي ما يقدرش يخطف مسلمة بمصر لو تطبق السما ع الارض 
اصلا لو يشوفو ماشي معاها يدبحوها و يدبحو 
بنت فلتانة و عيليتها افلت و قليلين تربية موتو ناس ابرية 
و المسيحيين يا حرام ما لمسوش واحد فيهم الله يورينا فيهم يوووم 
يا ظلام


----------



## بولا وديع (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: هجوم علي كنيسة بنجع حمادي ليلة عيد الميلاد 6.1.2010 فيديو*

*فيديو حصرى جدا
 هدية المسلمين فى العيد
 6 قتلى مسيحين فى نجع حمادى 

http://avatakla.yoo7.com/montada-f10/topic-t1938.htm#9969*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 يناير 2010)

*عاجل: مجزرة جديدة بنجع حمادى عَقِب قُداس عيد الميلاد.. مَقتل ثمانية أقباط وإصابة آخرين، والعناية الالهية أنقذت الأنبا كيرلس من مُحاولة اغتيال*

*عاجل: مجزرة جديدة بنجع حمادى عَقِب قُداس عيد الميلاد.. مَقتل ثمانية أقباط وإصابة آخرين، والعناية الالهية أنقذت الأنبا كيرلس من مُحاولة اغتيال *



كتبها شريف رمزي المحامي - الأقباط الأحرار الأربعاء, 06 يناير 2010 18:18 


*






تحولت آجواء الفرح بميلاد السيد المسيح إلى "مآتم"، بعد المجزرة التى شهدتها إبراشية نجع حمادى الليلة عَقِب انتهاء القُداس الإلهى وخروج المُصلين من الكنيسة..*
*تم إطلاق النار بشكل عشوائى من رَشاش آلى موَجه من داخل سيار (فيات - خضراء اللون)، مما أسفر عن استشهاد ثمانية أقباط وإصابة آخرين، وجميعهم ممن حَضروا قُداس عيد الميلاد بالكنيسة.. *

​*وصَرح نيافة الحَبر الجليل الأنبا كيرلس -أُسقف نجع حمادى- للأقباط الأحرار، أن مُحاولة فاشلة تمت بقصد اغتياله أثناء مروره بسيارته بميدان بنك مصر نهاية شارع بور سعيد، بعد اتمام طقوس القُداس الالهى بالكنيسة والتى تقع بشارع النيل -على مسافة قريبة من الميدان- حيث تدخل أحد الأشخاص لتعطيله فيما اقتربت سيارة مشبوهة لاتمام المُخطط الارهابى لاغتياله، ولكن العناية الإلهية تدخلت فى  الوقت المُناسب، وأمكن لسيارة نيافته تجاوزها بسرعة..*
*واعتبر نيافته أن تلك المُحاولة كانت بقصد التخلص منه بعد موقفه الثابت بشأن حقوق ضحايا الاعتداءات على الأقباط فى مناطق فرشوط وأبو شوشة والعركى والشقيفى، التابعة لإبراشية نجع حمادى، والتى لعِبت الجهات الأمنية فيها دوراً مُتخازلاً فى ظل حَرق ونهب مُمتلكات المواطنين الأقباط، وكَللت تلك الجِهات دورها المُخزى بتهجيرها لعشرات الأُسر القبطية من بيوتهم وقُراهم..*
*واتهم نيافة الأنبا كيرلس أجهزة الأمن بالتخازُل فى تعاملها مع الأحداث ما ادى إلى وقوع المَجزرة، وآضاف: "لم يتدخل رجُل أمن واحد للدفاع للحيلولة دون سقوط الضحايا"!!..*
*مصادر قريبة من مَسرح الأحداث أوضحت -للأقباط الأحرار- أن من بين الضحايا كُلاً من: أبانوب كمال (19 سنة - طالب بكُلية الآداب بجامعة قِنا)، بولا عاطف، أيمن زكريا، بيشوى فريد، رفيق رفعت،..*
*الأقباط الأحرار فى قلب الأحداث لموافاتكم بالتفاصيل..*
*صَلوا من أجل أهلنا الأقباط فى نجع حمادى*
*استمع لحديث **نيافة الحَبر الجليل الأنبا كيرلس -أُسقف نجع حمادى- للأقباط الأحرار، عَقِب الأحداث مُباشرة *
*
*​


----------



## جيلان (7 يناير 2010)

*فرحتنا مينفعش تكمل يعنى لازم يبوظوها
ارحمنا يارب برحمتك واشفى العقول التلفانة دى*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 يناير 2010)

*حرااااااااااااااام الكيل طفح وزيادة لية بيحصل كدة الناس دى زنبها ايه 

رايحين يصلوا ويحتفلوا بالعيد يموتوا اظهرى ياعدراء قوى وشددى اولادك 

فى كل مكان

ومبروك ليكم يشهداء السما صلوا من اجلنا ويبختكم هتعيدوا العيد فى حضن ابوكم السماوى​*


----------



## zezza (7 يناير 2010)

رحمتك يا رب 
ايه الهمجية دى 
يوم العيد يا كافرة ...... بجد مش مستحملة وصل بيهم الشر للدرجة دى 
ربنا يرحم اخواتنا الشهدا و يعطى الصبر لاهاليهم


----------



## الوداعة (7 يناير 2010)

*كيريا ليسون ، 
ربنا يرحم ،
و صبر يارب أولادك و عائلات الشهداء ،
أنت وحدك قادر يا رب تحمينا ، 
يـــــــــــــــــــارب أرحمنــــــــــــــــــــا


*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا للخبر


سؤال :: أين الأمن

ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يناير 2010)

بسم الصليب
اية اللى بيحصل دة
بجد حاجة تعصب
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 يناير 2010)

عدد القتلى طلعوا 9 ....مش 8


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2010)

*أين انت يا ربى
نحن منتظرين ردك ودفاعك عنا
نحن ابنائك فلا تتركنا 
نحن نبكى فى صمت وقلبنا موجوع يئن
جئنا فرحين محتفلين بميلادك
فخطفوا فرحتنا يوم عيدك
ليس لنا سواك ولن نلجأ لاى قوه ارضيه
نحن نريدك انت يا رب أن تدافع عنا
ونحن سنظل صامتون​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 يناير 2010)

يارب ارحمنا وانقذنا اظهرى ياامى واحرسى ولادك 
ربنا يصبر اهليهم


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*هل لازال حسنى مبارك لم يستوعب انه يوجد *
*اعتداءات على شعبة من الاقباط*
*هل لازال حبيب العادلى فى ثباته ( نومه العميق )*
*بأى وجة سيحتفل بعيد الشرطه هذا العام*
*25/1*
*علما بأنه اصبح اجازة رسمية*
*هل*
*هل*
*هل*
*هل سيصلح حال مصر مادام بها هؤلاء الارهابيين*​


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*كتب : د / وجية رؤوف*
*طبعاً اتكلمنا كتير، وكتبنا كتير، ودمنا اتحرق كتير ،*
*وكتير طالبنا بوقفة، وكتير سامحنا، وكتير اتعزينا ،*
*وكتير للأسف ودن من طين وودن من عجين سواء قياداتنا الدينية أو قياداتنا الأمنية،*
*فقياداتنا الدينيه دايما وأبدا ماشيه على الخط المستقيم بتدعونا إلى أن نغفر ذنوب الآخرين لكى يفغر الله لنا ذنوبنا ، والحقيقه غفرنا كتير ذنوب الآخرين غفرنا لهم التمييز ضدنا فى العمل وفى تولى المناصب وغفرنا لهم كتير فى اضطهادنا والتمييز ضدنا فى المناهج التعليميه وغفرنا لهم كتير وهما بيوصفونا كل يوم بأبناء القرده والخنازير والمغضوب عليهم والضالين وغفرنا لهم التضيق علينا فى الطريق واضطرارنا إلى اقصره ,,,,,,, *
*غفرنا كتير مش مره واحده ده أكتر من سبعين مره سبع مرات كما قال الكتاب ,,,,,.,*
*لكن تفتكروا ربنا هيفغر لنا لما نكون أحنا قاعدين وبنحتفل فى الكنيسه ومنورين الدنيا والشاشه بالأحتفالات وأخواتنا فى مكان تانى بينضرب عليهم نار وهما طالعين من الكنيسه بكل سلام ؟ كل واحد بيفكر فى بكره وأيه يقدم لبلده من خدمات علشان تنموا ولا واحد تانى خارج مع خطيبته بيشكر ربنا على بركاته وبيخطط مع زوجه المستقبل لكى يبنى بيت يمجد ربنا فيسقط هو والخطيبه مضرجا فى دمائه , ولا اموره صغيره طالعه من الكنيسه لابسه لبس العيد الجميل النضيف وبتحاول تخليه حلو نضيف مش موسخ علشان تفرح بيه تانى يوم مع اصحابها تيجى طلقات النار تغتال صدرها البرىء لتغتال طفولتها وتغتال مع تلك الطفوله رجولتنا وانسانيتنا ,*
*اعتقد ده كتير قوى قوى، ولا نستطيع احتماله ولايمكن لأنسان ان يحتمله ومعلهش اللى بيفكر إن كل واحد يخليه فى نفسه لأن النار مش طايلاه وماحصلوش حاجه , أنا بقوله النار ماطالتكش النهارده ممكن تطولك بكره لأن الدايره بدأت وما اعتقدش إن حد هيوقفها ,*
*معلهش ايمانكم ناقص يا جماعه المؤمنين لأن ربنا ماقالش كده ، ماقالش استحملوا المهانه بدون جهاد و*
*ماقالش نقعد نهتف ونضحك ودم اخوتنا سابقا راح هدر فى الكشح و العديسات والباجور وغيرها وغيرها وغيرها ربنا ماقالش كده لأن ربنا مش رب جبناء ,*
*ولو هيه موته يبقى نموتها بشرف وكبرياء ,*
*أما قياداتنا الأمنيه فبسم الله ماشاء الله ودن من طين وودن من عجين وأهم حاجه عندهم تأمين وأغلاق الطرق لما يكون فيه زيارات رسميه او موكب لوزير، أما تأمين مناطق الأشتعال فيكفى حظر التجول علشان نقول بأن احنا بنأمن كل حاجه واتنين عساكر على كل كنيسه لا حول لهم ولا قوه *
*كفايه قوى, وتيجى ثلاثه سيارات بدون لوحات وتضرب نار عينى عينك على مطران نجع حمادى لأنه طالب بتعويضات للمضارين فى ابروشيته من الدوله ,*
*طبعا إزاى فكر يطالب بتعويضات من أساسه او يفتح بقه ده المفروض عليه نضربه على خده اليمين يعطينا الشمال وهاتك يا ملطشه أمال أيه ؟؟*
*مش دينه قال كده !! يستحمل بقى*
*لأ يا جماعه زادت قوى وماتقوليش حركات فرديه وبتاع ايه , الكلام ده ماياكلش معانا ,*
*وزمان لما كنا بنخاطب العالم وبنقول ألحقونا ، كانوا بيردوا علينا ويقولوا إحنا بنستقوى بالخارج علشان يسكتونا بالحيله وإن احنا بنستقوى بامريكا ,*
*لكن لأ ملعون ابو أمريكا دى هيه اللى صنعت الأرهاب وهيه اللى صنعت القاعده ومولتها علشان كده بعد اللى بيحصل فينا ده أنا هاصرخ وأقول :الحقونا وإن شاءالله تيجى موزمبيق وتنقذنا *
*واقول الحقونا علشان القياده الأمنيه فى مصر فاشله فى تأمين الأقليات وسايبه شويه جبناء مسلحين يهجموا على الكنائس والمصلين ,*
*وباكررها جبناء لإن اللى يهجم على ناس عزل واطفال ونساء ويضربهم بالنار وهوه مسلح ده جبان لإن أخلاق الفوارس غير كده الفارس لما يحارب فارس بيقول له : إستل سيفك وبارزنى أما الطعن من الخلف فده اسلوب الجبناء والخونه ,*
*وطبعا للأسف ده مش مقال اكتبه فى صباح عيد الميلاد لكن عيد أيه بقى بعد الدماء اللى نزفت ودم الأبرياء اللى سال ,*
*عموما مخاطبه القيادات الدينيه فى مصر مش هاتعمل حاجه ومخاطبه القيادات الأمنيه فى مصر برضه مش هاتعمل حاجه ,*
*لكن هنا انا مش هاخاطب أقباط المهجر فقط لكن هاخاطب كل ضمير حر بالأضافه إلى أقباط المهجر وأقول لهم :*
*لا تكلو ولا تملوا , دافعو عن إخوتكم فى مصر ,*
*وانتقدوا القياده الأمنيه فيها والتى لاتدافع عن الأقباط , ولا يثبطكم احد ولاتدعو الفرصه لإحد أن يخترقكم ويثبط همتكم ,*
*وإذا كان الراحل عدلى ابادير قد رحل فليصير كل منكم عدلى أبادير ،*
*فليعلو صوتكم ولا تهدؤا إلا بعد أن تأتى حقوق الأقباط كامله وأن تتاكدوا أن الجناه قد اخذوا العقاب الذى يليق , ولتاخذو من المظاهرات التى حدثت فى مقتل مروه الشربينى مثالا وكيف اقامو الأرض ولم يقعدوها فى مقتل واحده ونحن عندنا القتلى بالمئات ,*
*ومن هنا إذا لم يكن هناك جناه كسابق المرات فأننى أحتسب دماء هؤلاء الشهداء فى رقبه الدوله وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .*


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*لماذا لا يخرج الرئيس مُبارك ببيان *
*تليفزيونى الى الشعب المصري *
*يدين فيه حوادث *
*الإعتداء على الأقباط*
*ويتعهد بمُجازاة المٌقصرين*
*وبتوقيع أقسى عقوبة *
*على مُرتكبى الجرائم؟*
*ولماذا إزدادت وتيرة الإعتداءات الطائفية فى عهده؟*
*وهل عهد مُبارك عهد ذهبى للأقباط*
*كما يروج بعض رموز النظام؟*​


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*كتب : *Oliver 
*سلامُ لكم من بيت لحم...حيث الشهداء الذين ماتوا لكي يبق لنا المسيح....سلام لنجاتكم و ظفركم بالفردوس.*
*سلامُ للقادمين مع المجوس يحتفلون بالمولود مُخلص العالم....سلامُ سلامُ رغم هيرودس و جنده و سيوفهم*
*سلامُ لأنكم أحببتم الحبيب ...حبيبي أبيض و أحمر.. اليوم هو أحمر علي أرض نجع حمادي ...و اليوم هو أبيض في الأرض الجديدة و السماء الجديدة التي صارت لكم أيها العظماء. *
*لم نكن ندري أن السماء تذخر لنا بكم كنوزاً عندها...صرتم لنا كنزاً لن يقربه فساد أو شر...صرتم ربحاً لنا بدماءكم الطاهرة.*
*غارقون هنا في دماؤكم و نحن غارقون في دموعنا....و عيوننا مغرمرقة منكسرة تتساءل ...إلي متي يرتفع عدوي عليَ ؟ حتي متي أجعل هموماً في نفسي و الحزن في قلبي طوال اليوم ؟؟؟*
*تجيب لنا دماؤكم ؟؟؟ ليتا كنا ندرك ما عظم و جلال السماء و فردوسها...لكن نتسابق إلي فوهات بنادقهم . نستقبل بصدورنا الموت كربحِ .ليتكم تعرفون أرباحنا فلا تحزنوا كأنه لا رجاء...ليتكم تعرفون عظم مكانة الذين سفكوا دمهم من أجل محبتهم في الملك المسيح....لهتفتم معاً بغير إنقطاع ...لك القوة و المجد و القدرة أيها الخروف لأنك ذبحت و إشتريتنا.*
*أيها الأحباء ...أنتم الآن في زفافكم الأبدي..أنتم عروس الحفل السماوي...فأبلغوا ملكنا رسالة..*
*قولوا له ..فضفضوا ما نعيشه في الأرض بلغتكم السمائية التي وهبت لكم اليوم.*
*قولوا له أنهم أحكموا المتاريس ...حاصروا الموضع المقدس...صوبوا نبالهم علي صدور أطفالنا و بناتنا و لم يدعوا صدراً إلا و نشبوا فيه مخالب شرهم و مكيدتهم...*
*قولوا له أن الأشرار أحاطوا بنا مثل النحل حول الشهد ...و أننا نشتاق إلي الخلاص من النحل.*
*قولوا لمولود المزود أن ناكري لاهوتك صاروا لنا أعداء..و هم الذئاب الخاطفة فأين وعدك بالتحدي لمن يحاول أن يخطف من يدك؟*
*قولوا لمولود المزود ..أنهم ليس فقط يحاولون قتل المولود من أجلنا بل قتل المجوس و الرعاة ..حتي نجمة الميلاد يريدون أن يسقطونها و يدعون أنها ظهورات شيطانية.*
*قولوا له لم يبق في مصر من يعرف أين المزود إلا قليلاً.*
*إحكوا لرب المزود .أنكم كنتم سائرين في الطريق .طريق الأرض كلها.. ليس في يدكم سوي قطعة من قربان و تهنئة بعيد ميلادك ...و أننا أودعنا صورتك في حافظتنا ...قولوا له أننا لم نكن نخطط سوي أن نكون أباءاً محبين لك...كنا سائرين و قلبنا متهلل فينا لسبب ميلادك الطاهر لأجلنا...كنا نتسامر معاً ..كانت فرحتنا بك . و شبعنا بك..كنا خارجين من الكنيسة كأنما كنا في عناق حار معك يا حبيبي الأبيض و الأحمر..و كلمات إنجيلك لم تزل ترن في أسماعنا ...أعجبتنا وعودك القائلة ( أنت إبني أنا اليوم ولدتك)*
*و سمعنا عن زيارة المجوس ...و خداع هيرودس ..و كيف أنهم في عودتهم ساروا بإرشادك في طريق أخري ؟؟؟ فكرنا في الطريق الأخري ..لم نعرفها ...الآن فقط عرفنا ما الطريق الأخري....لقد إستبدلت المواقع لنا يا رب....فلما أنتهت مهمة النجم توقف علي الأرض و لما إبتدأت مهمة المجوس أرتفعوا عن الأرض و صاروا هم النجوم الحقيقية....الآن نعرف الطريق الأخري ...الآن أقول طوباكم أيتها النجوم الحقيقية التي ستضيء لنا الطريق إلي المولود. طوباكم يا شهداء نجع حمادي ...سترافقون المولود في طريق أخري لم تنكشف إلا للمختارين..كنا نفكر في العيد أين نقضيه و ما كنا ندري يا يسوع الحلو أنك ترغب بأن نقضيه معك ههنا عيداً أبدياً لا ينقطع.*
*راحيل تبكي علي أولادها ....و عند مداخل بيت لحم تضع قبرها ...لكي لا يدخل بيت لحم إلا الذين إجتازوا قبر راحيل...و قبر مصر أيضاً...مصر التي تبكي علي مصيرها ...و تاريخها..و مسيحها...مصر تبكي مع راحيل .و لا تريد أن تتعزي من الناس....مصر تطلب منك أنت العزاء يا طفل المغارة.*
*كل المعزين متعبون هنا فكيف تتعزي مصر؟ كل كلامهم أجوف فكيف تتوقف الدموع ؟ كاذبة كاذبة كاذبة هي وعود الناس بالإنتقام ....أما أنت فحق هو كلامك و أنت صاحب الوعد بالإنتقام لدماءهم.*
*أبسط يدك فيعرف فرعون أنك أرسلتنا للحرية.أضربهم من داخل و من خارج حتي يصرخون فترجع و تشفيهم و شعبك يفرح بك.*
*يا شهدائنا الأبرار....أبلغوا المسيح ملك الملوك بأن دموعنا قد ساخت ....إرتجفت عظامنا من المذلة..قولوا له إعطنا سلاحاً سمائياً به ننتصر..شددوا عليه أن دروعنا تهرأت و لم تعد تصلح...فها نحن ننتظر منه درعاً و خوذة لخلاصنا...قولوا له إن الحرب لك....فحارب حروبك و إنتصر لنا...قولوا له من هي عماليق حتي تستهزأ بشعبك ؟ و من هو جليات حتي يظن أنه شيء؟ أليس هو المهزوم بأصابع داود الفتي يا فتي لبنان.*
*قولوا له أننا نبك و لكن لا ننهزم ...نتذلل و لكن لا ننكسر....نموت و لكن لا نسقط.فأنت غالب لنا. و نحن شعبك و غنم رعيتك ...و منذ متي يترك الراعي الصالح رعيته للذئاب ؟ لم و لن يكن أبداً نحن نثق...*
*إنهضي يا نفسي لماذا تئنين فيَ...أطلبي الرب لأني بعد أحمده...لأجل خلاص وجهه.... *
*إنهضي يا نفسي ...فشجرة الكريسماس الخضراء تصبح أحياناً حمراء..اليوم تلمع في أعين الظلم و المفسدين و تعمييهم.*
*إنهضي يا نفسي و أضيئي مصباحك بزيت البهجة....فلن يأخذ أحد فرحنا بالرب ...هو لنا و ليس لأحد من الغرباء. لذا لا يفهمون ... *
*قولي لحبيبك : أنت حلو ...و كلك مشتهيات...و تستحق شهدائنا ذبيحة لك . ذبيحة شكر من مصر المسيحية..ذبيحة حب من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية....شركة مع القديسين ...*
*سلام منكم يا شهداء نجع حمادي،،، سلام لكم من بيت لحم ... من مصر ...حيث صُلب ربنا أيضاً *


----------



## twety (7 يناير 2010)

*يارب ارحم شعبك يارب

*


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*تكملة للفضائح الاسلامية*
*جريدة اليوم السابع*
*وضعه مشاركه للعزاء فى الجندى الذى قتل على الحدود*
*وتركت المذبحة التى حدثت فى نجع حمادى للتكهنات*
http://www.youm7.com//News.asp?NewsID=175051​


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 يناير 2010)

*هنيئاً لشهدأنا بالاحتفال مع سيد الخليقة كلها بيوم ميلاده .. 

أأمل من سيدنا أن يغفر لهم و لنا خطايانا ... و يقبلهم فى فردوسه و قد ماتوا على إسمه ..

يا سيدي هوذا ميلادك يستقبله أبناءك بالدماء 
يا سيدي نحن اولادك جفت عيوننا من البكاء
يا سيدي إليك نصرخ حتى تهتز من صرخاتنا السماء
يا سيدي إلى متى نصمت فالصمت لا يلبي رجاء


فليرحمنـــــــــــــــتا الله
*


----------



## saviola_xxx (7 يناير 2010)

ربنايصبر اهلهم وفعلا هى حاجه تزعل المجتمع كله  هذه جريمه بشعه لا يقبلها اى دين


----------



## Eva Maria (7 يناير 2010)

*أرحمنا يا رب من كل شر 

أرحمنا يا رب من الهمج *


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2010)

*لا يا رب
لا تسمح بذلك

احمينا  يارب
ليس لنا سواك
*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (7 يناير 2010)

*
بسم الصليب
ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على ولاده
شكرا على الخبر​*


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*البيان الرسمى الحكومى*
*نشرت جريدة الجمهورية*​ 

*مصرع وإصابة 16 في حادث مؤسف بعد احتفالات أعياد الميلاد بنجع حمادي*
*قوات الأمن سيطرت علي الموقف بعد تجمهر 1000 مسيحي أمام المستشفي*
*تحديد المتهمين بزعامة "الكموني" أطلقوا النار عشوائياً في الشارع*​ 

*نجع حمادي: عبدالحكيم الأمير*
*شهدت مدينة نجع حمادي حادثا مؤسفا راح ضحيته 6 من الأقباط ومجند مسلم وأصيب 9 آخرون بينهم 6 حالتهم خطيرة تم نقلهم الي مستشفي سوهاج التعليمي عندما قام مجهولون يستقلون سيارة ملاكي في تمام الساعة الحادية عشرة والنصف مساء أمس الأول باطلاق الأعيرة النارية بكثافة وبصورة عشوائية أثناء خروج الأخوة الأقباط من أداء الصلاة بكنيستي العذراء مريم وماريو حنا بمدينة نجع حمادي.. قام عدد من الأقباط الغاضبين صباح أمس بإلقاء الحجارة والطوب علي عدة مبان حكومية وتحطيم 6 سيارات ملاكي وسيارة إسعاف وأخري للحالات الحرجة بمستشفي نجع حمادي.. وفرضت أجهزة الأمن كردونا أمنيا حول مركز الشرطة لمنع وصول الغاضبين اليه. *
*وكان اللواء محمود جوهر مدير الأمن قد تلقي اشارة بالحادث فانتقل علي الفور الي مكان الحادث اللواء طه الزاهد مساعد الوزير لمنطقة جنوب الصعيد واللواء حسن محمد حسن مدير منطقة جنوب الصعيد للأمن العام واللواء محمد بدر مدير المباحث واللواء محمود دياب مفتش مباحث أمن الدولة. *
*كما انتقل الدكتور أيمن عبدالمنعم وكيل وزارة الصحة والدكتور ممدوح أبوالقاسم وكيل المديرية حيث تم استدعاء 75 طبيبا من مختلف التخصصات لعلاج المصابين و15 سيارة إسعاف مجهزة لنقلهم الي مستشفي سوهاج التعليمي ونجع حمادي المركزي. *
*تبين من التحقيقات المبدئية ان الجناة استغلوا خروج الأخوة الأقباط في مجموعات عقب ادائهم الصلاة بكنيستي العذراء مريم وماريو حنا وقاموا باطلاق الأعيرة النارية بكثافة علي عدد من المجموعات اثناء سيرهم بتقاطع شارعي بورسعيد ومبارك علي بعد كيلو متر من كنيسة العذراء مريم ثم اتجهوا بالسيارة الي شارع 30 مارس واطلقوا النار علي مجموعة أخري أثناء خروجهم من كنيسة ماريو حنا واثناء محاولتهم الهروب خارج المدينة أطلقوا النار علي سيارة أجرة عند مدخل قرية زليتم كان يستقلها عدد من الأقباط. *
*تجمهر حوالي ألف مواطن مسيحي أمام مستشفي نجع حمادي العام للمطالبة بسرعة تسليمهم جثث ستة من ذويهم الذين لقوا مصرعهم إثر قيام مجهولين بإطلاق النار عليهم بشكل عشوائي أثناء خروجهم من الكنائس عقب مشاركتهم في قداس عيد الميلاد المجيد. *
*وقام بعض المتظاهرين بإلقاء الحجارة علي مبني المستشفي مما أسفر عن إصابة عدد من أفراد الأمن وتحطيم زجاج المستشفي وعدد من سيارات الإسعاف. *
*وأقنعت قوات الأمن المتجمهرين بالانصراف لحين انهاء الاجراءات القانونية الخاصة بتسليم الجثث في الوقت الذي وصلت فيه قيادات كنيسة نجع حمادي التي دعت المتجمهرين الي ضبط النفس الي حين دفن جثث الضحايا. *
*نتج عن الحادث مصرع 6 من الأقباط وهم: أيمن زكريا توما وبولا عاطف يسي وبيشوي فريد وابانوب كمال ناشد ورفيق رفعت ومينا حلمي سعيد مجند بقوات الأمن أيمن حامد هاشم وإصابة كل من اسحاق عادل وأبانوب نشأت ورامي رسمي وجوزيف صمويل ومايكل صلاح وجرجس شنودة وابرام نبيل وكيرلس وجيه وشنودة منير وتم نقل ستة منهم الي مستشفي سوهاج التعليمي. *
*التقت "الجمهورية" بالمصابين بمستشفي نجع حمادي المركزي: قال مايكل صلاح رسمي "20 سنة" طالب بكلية السياحة والفنادق بالقاهرة إنه مصاب بطلق ناري في قدمه اليمني وكان يسير برفقة صديقيه أبانوب كمال طالب بكلية الحقوق وبولا عاطف طالب بكلية الحاسب الآلي بتقاطع شارع حسني مبارك وبورسعيد وعقب أدائهم الصلاة بكنيسة العذراء. فوجيء بثلاثة أشخاص يستقلون سيارة ملاكي بيجو يطلقون النيران بكثافة وبصورة عشوائية تجاهنا فألقيت بنفسي علي الأرض خلف إحدي السيارات التي كانت تقف علي جانب الطريق ولم أدر بنفسي الا بعد نقلي الي المستشفي وعلمت بوفاة صديقي أبانوب وبولا. *
*ويضيف رامي رسمي عجيب دبلوم صناعي أنه فوجيء بعدد من الأشخاص يستقلون سيارة ويطلقون النيران بصورة عشوائية علي المارة بشارع 30 مارس من بنادق آلية مما أدي الي إصابتي بطلق ناري بقدمي اليسري. *
*وأضاف مرتكبو الحادث كانوا ملثمين يرتدون الملابس البلدية. *
*شهود العيان *
*يقول رأفت طنيوس مهندس زراعي أنه عقب خروجهم من الكنيسة مباشرة سمع صوت اطلاق النار علي بعد كيلو متر من الكنيسة وشاهد سيارة بيجو لونها زيتي يستقلها شخصان من الخلف يطلقون النيران بكثافة وبصورة عشوائية مما أدي الي إصابة عدد كبير من المواطنين الذين كانوا يسيرون بشارع 30 مارس. *
*ويضيف منصور رياض سليمان موظف بالألومنيوم أن الجناة كانوا يستقلون السيارة البيجو بشارع 30 مارس ويطلقون النار بكثافة من بنادق آلية من المقعد الخلفي للسيارة أثناء محاولتهم الهروب الي شارع جانبي تجاه الطريق السريع. *
*ويقول هاني سيفين ميلاد "25 سنة" انه أثناء سيره مع صديقيه جرجس مجدي صدفي ورامي رسمي وعقب خروجهم من الكنيسة فوجيء بالجناة يطلقون النيران تجاه المجموعات أثناء خروجهم من كنيسة العذراء وأنه شاهد 4 أشخاص يستقلون السيارة اثنان منهم بالمقعد الخلفي. *
*النيابة *
*بدأ خالد عبدالشكور مدير نيابة نجع حمادي باشراف المستشار محمد عطية المحامي العام لنيابات شمال قنا التحقيقات حيث قام باجراء معاينة تصويرية لمكان الحادث بشوارع بورسعيد و30 مارس ومدخل قرية زليتم وعثر علي 65 طلقة نارية بالمواقع الثلاث كما قام بمناظرة الجثث وتبين اصابتها بطلقات نارية واستمع الي أقوال المصابين بمستشفي نجع حمادي العام. *
*وصرح بدفن الجثث وتسليمها الي ذويهم. *
*نقل الجثث إلي كنيسة القديس ماريو حنا *
*قامت قوات الأمن بمحافظة قنا أمس بنقل جثث المسيحيين الستة من مستشفي نجع حمادي العام إلي كنيسة ماريو حنا الحبيب بنجع حمادي وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة وموكب يتقدمه اللواء عدلي فايد نائب وزير الداخلية لقطاع الأمن العام واللواء طه الزاهد مساعد وزير الداخلية لمنطقة جنوب الصعيد واللواء محمود جوهر مدير أمن قنا. تم دفن الجثث في حراسة أمنية مشددة*.​http://www.algomhuria.net.eg/algomhuria/today/accedents/detail00.asp​


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*النائب العام في موقع الحادث اليوم.. ويتابع التحقيقات*
*تشكيل 3 فرق لسماع الشهود والناجين والمصابين*
*




*​ 
*خالد أمين*
​​​*بدأت النيابة العامة بمتابعة من المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام في تحقيقات موسعة في حادث نجع حمادي والذي وقع مساء أول أمس والذي قتل فيه 7 أشخاص وأصيب 9 آخرون. *
*استمعت النيابة لأقوال المصابين حيث يرقد منهم 6 في مستشفي سوهاج العام وثلاثة في نجع حمادي.. قام فريق المحققين بسؤال المصابين عن معلوماتهم حول الحادث وكيفية وقوعه. *
*صرح المستشار عادل السعيد رئيس المكتب الفني للنائب العام بأنه عقب وقوع الحادث كلف النائب العام ثلاث مجموعات من أعضاء النيابة في شمال قنا ونجع حمادي بفتح تحقيق موسع .. وأصدر قرارا بسرعة ضبط واحضار الجناة وتقديمهم للنيابة. *
*وأشار الي ان فريقا ثانيا من النيابة قام بمناظرة جثث القتلي.. وتم ندب الطب الشرعي لتشريحها لبيان ما بها من إصابات ومعرفة أسباب الوفاة.. وقد صرحت النيابة بدفن الجثث وتسليمها لذويها. *
*قام فريق ثالث من النيابة باجراء معاينة لمكان الحادث وتمت الاستعانة بالمساعدات الفنية لبيان الآثار به.. وكشفت المعاينة العثور علي سيارة أجرة بها آثار طلقات نارية ودماء وكان بها ثلاثة من الضحايا من بينهم عريف الشرطة. *
*وأصدر النائب العام قرارا باجراء تحريات موسعة لتحديد الجناة وضبطهم وتقديمهم للنيابة. *
*ويتوجه النائب العام يرافقه المستشار عادل السعيد رئيس المكتب الفني صباح اليوم الي نجع حمادي لمعاينة مكان الحادث.. وسيعقد النائب العام اجتماعا مع المحققين لمعرفة النتائج الأولية التي توصلت اليها التحقيقات.. وسرعة استكمالها وضبط الجناة..كشفت التحقيقات الأولية ان المصابين أكدوا في أقوالهم انه أثناء مغادرتهم للكنيسة عقب انتهاء قداس عيد الميلاد وسيرهم علي الأقدام فوجئوا بسيارة بداخلها أشخاص مدججون بأسلحة نارية يطلقون عليهم عن بعد وابلا كثيفا من الأعيرة النارية.*​ 
http://www.algomhuria.net.eg/algomhuria/today/accedents/detail01.asp​


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 يناير 2010)

يارب ارحمنا 
ليه كدة بس 
الشيطان ماليهم 
ربنا يفتح عيونهم


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2010)

*وكالات- الأقباط الأحرار - خاص*
*أعرب وزير الخارجية الايطالي فرانكو فراتيني إستنكاره للإعتداءات التى يتعرض لها الأقباط بمصر ، ووصف ما يجرى من إعتداءات على مسيحي مصر  بأنه شئ "يبعث على الصدمة والإستنكار"  وقد أوضح فى بيان صدر بإسم وزارة الخارجية الإيطالية اليوم فى تعليقه على استشهاد سبعة مسيحيين مصريين مساء أمس فى نجع حمادي : "لا يُمكن للمُجتمع الدولى أن يتغاضى أو يستكين فى مواجهة هذا التعصب الدينى ، الذى يُمثل إنتهاكاً خطيرا  لحقوق الإنسان الأساسية"  ، هذا وقد شدد فراتيني على أن " إيطاليا سوف تستمر في الدفاع عن مبدأ الحرية الدينية  باعتباره قيمة حضارية مُطلقة غير قابلة للمساومة ''  وقال " إن موجات التمييز والعنف المُوجه ضد الأقليات الدينية  ، مثلما حدث بالأمس فى مصر  تبعث على شدة القلق" ،  وأضاف "سوف أتحدث عن أهمية إتخاذ أجراءات لحماية الأقباط فى بلدهم حين التقى بنظيرى المصرى السيد أبو الغيط فى نهاية الأسبوع القادم" *
*وقد أوضح فراتينى أن الهجوم قد وقع بينما كان الأقباط يحتفلون بعيد الميلاد بحسب التقويم الأرثوذكس ، والذى يٌحتفل فيه بعيد التجلى الإلهى للطائفة الكاثوليكية ، أثناء قداس العيد فى نجع حمادى والتى تبعد حوالى 65 كيلوا مترا من معبد الأقصر بجنوب مصر . وقد شهدت المدينة من قبل اعتداءات 
*​*
**هذا وقد عبر السيد أندريه رونكي"  وزير السياسات الأوروبية الايطالي أندريا رونكي أن واقعة الهجوم على الأقباط أمس مأساوية وخطيرة للغتية وتبعث على الحزن والقلق لدينا جميعاً"*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2010)

*سيادة مُحافظ قِنا *
*"القبطى"*
*. إرحل*
*الأقباط "مش عاوزينك"*
*فى يوم الغضب النبيل، مئات الأقباط يهتفون: *
*"بالروح بالدَم نفديك يا صليب"*​*كتب : شريف رمزى المحامى الاقباط الاحرار*​*فى مَشهد يَعكس الوجه الإيجابى للأقباط المُسالمين وغَضبتهم لحقوق ضحاياهم وشُهدائهم، تظاهر قُرابة ثلاثة آلاف قبطى اليوم احتجاجاً على ما اعتبروه "دوراً مشبوهاً للأجهزة الأمنية" فى الأحداث الأخيرة، خاصة بعد تصريحات نيافة الحَبر الجليل الأنبا كيرلس -أسقف نجع حمادى- والتى آشار فيها لتواطوء الأجهزة الأمنية فى الأحداث ، مُبدياً دهشته من الغياب المُتعمد للمسئولين المحليين بالمُحافظة -على غير المُعتاد- عن المُشاركة فى قُداس الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد وتقديم التهانى للأقباط، ما يُشير إلى عِلم الأجهزة الأمنية المُسبق بالمُخطط الإرهابى الذى أسفر عن استشهاد ثمانية أقباط وإصابة أكثر من عشرة آخرين لايزال مُعظمهم يتلقى العِلاج بمُستشفى سوهاج الجامعى، بالإضافة إلى مُحاولة فاشلة كانت تستهدف اغتيال نيافة الأنبا كيرلس نفسه..*
*يأتى ذلك كُله على الرَغم من البلاغات المُتكررة التى قدمتها الكنيسة مُمثلة فى شَخص نيافة الأنبا كيرلس وعدد من الآباء الكهنة بالإبراشية بتلقيهم تهديدات بالقتل، ولكن الأمن لَعِب دور الحاضر الغائب، وتوارى دور الأجهزة الأمنية تماماًً خلال الاعتداءات وبعدها، فيما تعاظم هذا الدور فقط فى مواجهة غضب الأقباط فصدرت التعليمات بقمع أصواتهم، واجتهدت الشُرطة على تفريقهم بكل وسائل العُنف والقوة، واستخدمت الغازات المُسيلة للدموع والهراوت للثأر من المُتظاهرين!!، في وقت لايزال الجُناه يتمتعون فيه بكامل حُريتهم حتى الأن، رَغم إعلان الأجهزة الأمنية تمكُنها من ضبط السيارة المُستخدمة فى الاعتداء،و الكشف عن أحد المتورطين فى الحادث بعد إدلاء شهود عيان بأقوالهم ضِده..*
*وتصاعدت فى الوقت نفسه حِدة المُطالبة بعزل مجدى أيوب المُحافظ القبطى لقِنا، والذى شَهد عهده العديد من حوادث العُنف ضِد الأقباط والاعتداء الغاشم على مُمتلكاتهم، وتهجير عشرات الأُسر منهم، وعجزه عن الوفاء بوعوده المُتكررة بتعويض المُضارين فى أحداث فرشوط وأبو شوشة، فضلاً عن عجزه الواضح فى حماية أقباط نجع حمادى الذين فقدوا ثمانية من أولادهم -أغلبهم فى عُمر الزهور- من القتل بأبشع الطُرق وأعنفها لتتحول آجواء الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد المجيد إلى مآتم.*


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2010)

*مفيش عيد عندنا السنة دي*
*ولكن فيه مصيبة وحلت على رؤوسنا*​ 
*بهذه العبارة المريرة اختزل الأنبا كيرلس أسقف مدينة "نجع حمادي"، الواقعة في أقصى جنوب مصر، الأمر خلال اتصال هاتفي روى فيه جانبًا من تفاصيل ما شهدته المدينة من أعمال عنف دامية تعرض لها عشرات الأقباط المسيحيين، أسفرت عن مصرع ثمانية وإصابة عدد مماثل، حتى الآن، وهو ما ألقى بظلال من التوتر على المدينة التي اتشحت بالسواد، وتحولت إلى مأتم كبير بعد هذه الأحداث الدامية، التي جرت يوم احتفال المسيحيين بعيد الميلاد.*
*وانتشر الآلاف من رجال الشرطة في مدينة "نجع حمادي" بعد حادث الاعتداء الذي ارتكبه مسلمون مجهولون حين أطلقوا الرصاص عشوائيًا على جموع المصلين بعد انتهاء قداس الصلاة بمناسبة عيد الميلاد وفق التقويم الشرقي للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، والذي يوافق يوم السابع من يناير سنويًا. *​*وقال شهود عيان اتصلنا بهم هاتفيًا إنه عقب خروج مئات المصلين من كنيسة السيدة العذراء في نجع حمادي، تعرضوا لوابل من الطلقات النارية، وفر الجناة هاربين، وخلال اتصال هاتفي أجريناه مع الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادي، روى تفاصيل ما حدث بقوله إنه عقب انتهاء صلاة القداس بعيد الميلاد، ولدى خروج المصلين سمع أصوات طلقات نارية كثيفة، وبعدها سمع صرخات واستغاثات وعمت حالة من الفزع لدى آلاف المسيحيين من سكان المدينة.*
*ومضى الأنبا كيرلس قائلاً إنه هو شخصيًا كان المستهدف بالاغتيال من وراء هذا الحادث، على خلفية أحداث مدينة "فرشوط" الأخيرة، والتي تسببت فيها قضية اتهام شاب مسيحي بالاعتداء على فتاة مسلمة، ما أدى إلى أحداث عنف ضد مئات المسيحيين في قرية "أبوشوشة" ومركز "فرشوط" في محافظة قنا أقصى جنوب مصر، مع الإشارة هنا إلى أنها إحدى المحافظات التي يعيش فيها عدد كبير من المسيحيين الأقباط منذ دخول المسيحية مصر حتى الآن، كما هو ثابت تاريخيًا.*
*شهادات ميدانية*
*وقال شهود عيان اتصلنا بهم هاتفيًا في مدينة نجع حمادي إنه عقب خروج المسيحيين من القداس في نحو الواحدة من صباح الخميس من كنيسة السيدة العذراء بشارع 30 مارس بالمدينة فوجئوا بثلاث سيارات إحداها ماركة "فيات" والثانية ماركة "بيجو"، أما الثالثة فكانت سيارة من نوع "نصف نقل"، ويستقلها رجال ملثمون يحملون أسلحة آلية وهم يطلقون الرصاص عشوائيًا على جموع المصلين مرددين هتافات "الله أكبر"، وقد حاول المصلون الهروب إلى شارع 15 مايو وشارع المحطة غير أن الجناة لاحقوهم وقتلوا منهم نحو ثمانية حتى الآن، وأصابوا عددًا مماثلاً، ولاذوا بالفرار هاربين.*
*وكانت الحصيلة المبدئية التي توافرت لدى مطرانية المدينة للضحايا فهم: أبانوب كمال وبيشوي فريد وبولا عاطف ورفيق رفعت وشاب وخطيبته، وهم من الطلبة الجامعيين، وأعمارهم تتراوح ما بين الثامنة عشره والعشرينات، وقد نقل الى المستشفى مصابون بعضهم في حالة حرجة للغاية، كما أفادت مصادر في مطرانية مدينة "نجع حمادي" أقصى جنوب مصر.*
*وقالت مصادر أمنية وأخرى من سكان المدينة إن أعدادا كبيرة من قوات مكافحة الشغب انتشرت في شتى أنحاء المدينة، وقال شهود عيان اتصلنا بهم إن الشرطة تفرض حتى الآن حظرًا على التجوال في المدينة، وتحكم قبضتها على كافة منافذها، وسط أجواء من التوتر تخيم على المدينة، كما أكدت مصادر أمنية أن قوات الشرطة تتعقب المهاجمين بعد أن حددت هويتهم، غير أن المصادر ذاتها رفضت الإفصاح عن مزيد من التفاصيل في هذا المضمار لاعتبارات تتعلق بإجراءات ملاحقتهم، وحتى لا يفر المتهمون في هذه القضية، وأكد مصدر أمني رفيع المستوى أن السلطات "لن تتسامح مع مرتكبي هذا الحادث"*
*في غضون ذلك، قالت مصادر محلية اتصلنا بها إن السبب الرئيس وراء أحداث "نجع حمادي" الطائفية هي تداعيات الأحداث الطائفية التي شهدتها مدينة "فرشوط"، والتي وقعت أخيرًا وتسبب فيها قضية اعتداء شاب مسيحي على فتاة مسلمة، مما أدى إلى أحداث عنف ضد المسيحيين في قرية أبو شوشة ومركز فرشوط التابع لمحافظة قنا في صعيد مصر.*
*وفي تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) الماضي أشعل مئات المسلمين النار في متاجر لمسيحيين في مدينة فرشوط المجاورة بعد أن فشلوا في الفتك بشاب مسيحي أثناء قيام الشرطة بنقله الى المحكمة لنظر تجديد حبسه في قضية هتك عرض فتاة مسلمة وأصيب سبعة مسيحيين على الأقل ومسلم واحد بجروح طفيفة بسبب تراشق مجموعتين من الجانبين بالحجارة في المدينة، لكن أيًّا من المصادر لم يربط على الفور بين أحداث فرشوط وهجوم نجع حمادي الأخير.*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (8 يناير 2010)

*من السهل جدآ أن ينتقم الاقباط من المسلمين*

* 
08/01/2010  
بقلم : الاب يوتا   
فى كل مقالاتى كتبت الحقائق عن جرائم المسلمين ضد الاقباط واسبابها .. ومنعت نفسى من قول حقيقة واحدة ( هى أن التعامل مع المسلم بأسلوبه سوف يمنعه من الاستمرار فى الاعتداء على القبطى ) تحاشيآ للتعرض لاتهامات ممن لايفهمون الحقائق والواقع وروح الوصايا فى الكتاب المقدس واتهامى بأننى اخالف تعاليم المسيحية اواننى ادعو الى العنف والقتل ...
وللاسف لقد تعرضت لهجوم من احد الكهنة عندما كتبت رواية تيس عزازيل فى مكة .. وهى رد مناسب على يوسف زيدان وبنفس اسلوبه فى الهجوم على عقائد غيره تحت بند الابداع الروائي .. وبسبب عدم خبره هذا الكاهن عن ( كيفية التعامل مع المسلمين ومعرفة كيف يفكرون ) تعامل هذا الكاهن مع يوسف زيدان باسلوب لايصلح التعامل به مع المسلم حتى استدرجه يوسف زيدان للخطآ حتى يعتذر له .. ولقد اعتذر له هذا الكاهن بالفعل وتراجع امام ضغط وارهاب يوسف زيدان واضطر للاعتذار رغم انه كان عليه أن يتمسك بأن المسيئ الحقيقي والمخطئ الحقيقي فى حق المسيحية والمسيحيين والذى يجب أن يعتذر هو يوسف زيدان مؤلف رواية عزازيل المزيفة والمملؤة بالاكاذيب والاختلاقات والموجهة اساسآ للاساءة الى العقيدة المسيحية والى المسيحيين ...

هذا ما حدث مع الاب عبد المسيح بسيط !!!؟؟؟ 

لقد قصدت من هذه المقدمة التوضيح انه احيانآ كثيرة لابد من التعامل مع المسلم بالاسلوب الذى يأتى بالنتيجة المرجوة فهل يصلح أن يتعامل مثلآ احد الاطباء مع عربجى جاهل اومتشرد كأنه طبيب زميل بالطبع لن ينجح هذا التعامل وقد يؤدى عكس الغرض .. لكن على الطبيب أن يتعامل مع طبيب يفهمه ومع العربجى باسلوب اخر يناسب هذا العربجى .. وليس عيبآ أن يتعامل هذا الطبيب باسلوب اخر يناسب هذا العربجى ... 

اقول هذا لان كثيرين من الاقباط يحاولون أن يتعاملوا مع المسلمين باسلوب لايفهمونه تمامآ كما يتعامل الطبيب مع عربجى باسلوب لايفهمه هذا العربجى .. واصل الى بيت القصيد واقول أن اسلوب الاقباط فى التعامل مع المسلمين اسلوب خاطئ تمامآ .. فالمسلم انسان همجى وعنيف وجاهل حتى لو حصل على اعلى الدرجات العلمية .. لان الاسلام جعله فى تعامله مع غير المسلمين جاهل تمامآ لايريد أن يعيش الواقع ولا الحقائق ولا المنطق .. انما يعيش تعاليم الاسلام الهمجية التى  تجعله همجى وقاتل وارهابي وكاذب وظالم وسارق ومرتشى ومعتدى ومستبيح محرمات غير المسلمين حسب تعاليم الاسلام التى تأمره بذلك .. وعليه ان يطيع هذه التعاليم طاعة عمياء ولا مكان للعقل او المنطق حتى لايتعرض للاتهام بأنه عدو الله ويكفر بما امر به اوقاله الله اوانه ينكر معلومآ من الدين حسب اعتقاد اى مسلم ؟؟؟!!! ...

هذا الواقع الاليم جعل من المستحيل على الاقباط اوغير المسلمين التعامل مع المسلمين باسلوب العقل لذلك فأنه من وجهة نظرى التى اؤمن بصحتها 100 % ان اكثر انسان فى عصرنا الحديث فهم كيف يتعامل مع المسلمين هو الرئيس الامريكى جورج بوش الابن الذى كانت له رؤية ثاقبة بأنه لكى يقضى على ارهاب المسلمين عليه أن يضربهم بيد من حديد .. ورأينا كيف أن المسلمين وحكامهم فى عهد جورج بوش كانوا كالفئران المذعورة وكيف انه دمر البنية الاساسية للارهاب الاسلامى فى العالم كله وكيف جعل المسلمين الارهابين يختبؤن فى جحورهم ولايظهرون الا عبر شرائط الفيديو المسجلة ...

ومن العجيب أن قادة الارهاب الاسلامى مثل الشيخ اسامة بن لادن والظواهرى يعيشون فى كهوف وحفر( ولايريدون الاستشهاد ) ويدفعون المسلمين الاغبياء الاخرين لعمليات ارهابية انتحارية تتوافق مع تعاليم الاسلام الارهابية والاجرامية ... 

اننى اؤكد أن التسامح مع اعتداءات المسلمين ضد الاخرين خطآ  جسيم ويجب على الاقباط أن يفيقوا الى انفسهم ويعرفوا انهم يخسرون كل شئ اذا اوهموا انفسهم أن السكوت على اعتداءات المسلمين وجرائمهم افضل من الرد .. اننى مقتنع تمامآ ان اهم اسباب استمرار المسلمين فى قتل الاقباط بدم بارد هو عدم سقوط قتلى من المسلمين وعدم دفاع الاقباط عن انفسهم والاقتصاص من المسلمين المعتدين .. وايضآ انا مقتنع تمامآ بأن استمرار المسلمين فى حرق الكنائس هو ايضآ لعدم لجؤ الاقباط لحرق الجوامع كما أن حرق متاجر لااقباط وممتلكاتهم لايقابله حرق متاجر المسلمين وممتلكاتهم وهذا يجعل الطرف المسلم يرتكب جريمته ضد الاقباط وهو متأكد انه لن يخسر شيئآ هذا هو الواقع ؟؟؟!!! ...

والعجيب ان الاقباط فى كل مرة يخسرون كل شئ فيفقدون اعز اقاربهم مقتولين ويفقدون بناتهم مختطفات ومغتصبات ويفقدون املاكهم ومتاجرهم وفى النهاية يفقدون العدل .. ورغم كل هذا عندما يتعرضون لاعتداء جديد لايحاولون ( منع هذه الخسارة التى تلحقهم ) فلو لحقت الخسارة مرة بالمسلمين المجرمين سيفكرون قبل الاعتداء على الاقباط بدل المرة مليون ...

ولهذا السبب فأننى اوجه تحذيرآ لجميع المسئولين المسلمين فى الدولة ولكل من يريد خير وسلامة مصر بأن الاقباط فاض الكيل بهم وأنه من الممكن ومن السهل جدآ وبسبب عدم محاسبة الحكومة والقضاء والامن وكل الاجهزة الرسمية للمسلمين على جرائمهم احذر واكرر تحذيرى انه من الممكن جدآ أن يقوم الاقباط .. خاصة اذا كان احد هؤلاء الاقباط قد فقد قريبآ له .. يقتل المسلمين وحرق الجوامع وحرق املاك ومتاجر المسلمين اذا حدث اعتداء على الاقباط ...

ولقد سبق أن قام احد الاقباط الذى تعرض للظلم من الدولة بتنفيذ العدالة بيده وهو الشاب الشجاع اذى دافع عن شرفه رامى المتهم بقتل زوج شقيقته المسلم الذى اغتصب شقيقته واجبرها على الاسلام .. وبتواطئ اجهزة الدولة وحتى لو نفذ حكم الاعدام فيه فهذ لن يمنع قبطى تعرض للظلم من أن يحصل على سلاح واطلاق النار عشوائيآ على المسلمين كما يفعل المسلمين مع الاقباط .. ولن يخيفه الاعدام وربما يتطور الامر بحرق المساجد اوقتال شوارع بين الاقباط والمسلمين ( ولن يخسر الاقباط شيئآ لانهم مقتولين مقتولين ) .. وساعتها سوف يذوق المسليمن معنى فقدان اقاربهم او احراق اماكن عبادتهم ولن يستطيع احدآ أن يلوم الاقباط للدفاع عن انفسهم وعن وجودهم ............. 

وفى هذه المناسبة المحزنة نستنكر الجريمة البشعة والتى تتكرر من المسلمين المجرمين الذين يحولون دائمآ اعيادنا الى احزان و الاعتداء على ارواح الاقباط ونحمل رئيس الدولة حسنى مبارك والحكومة والحزب الوطنى وجميع المؤسسات الرسمية مسئولية هذه الجرائم .. واخرها جريمة قتل الاقباط فى ليلة عيد الميلاد المجيد فى نجع حمادى ونؤكد أن الرئيس حسنى مبارك وجميع المسئولين المسلمين متورطين ومتواطئين فى هذه الجرائم ضد الاقباط .. وأن سياسة الرئيس بعدم محاسبة اى مسئول وايضآ سياسة الاجهزة الامنية والقضائية بتبرآة المعتدين المسلمين المجرمين على الاقباط هو الذى شجع على استمرار الاعتداء على ارواح الاقباط ...

ولذلك فأن الاقباط ليس امامهم سوى اللجوء الى المؤسسات الدولية للتحقيق والالمام بوضع الاقباط فى مصر...

واطالب جميع اساقفة الخارج واقباط الخارج بالاحتجاج امام جميع السفارات المصرية وابلاغ وكالات الانباء بما يحدث من جرائم ضد الاقباط فى مصر .. وتسليم حكومات دول العالم مذكرات رسمية للاحاطة بجرائم المسلمين ضد الاقباط  .. واذا لم يفعل الاباء الاساقفة هذا اطالب الشعب القبطى فى كل بلاد المهجر القيام بنفسه بالاحتجاج امام السفارات المصرية وابلاغ وكالات الانباء والصحف بكل هذه الجرائم ... 

وارجو من اخوتنا وابناءنا اقباط المهجر عدم السماع لاى مطالب ( بالسكوت اوالتهدئة ) حتى لو كانت من قداسة البابا شنودة نفسه بعدم الاحتجاج .. ويجب على اقباط الخارج فى اي دولة مقابلة حسنى مبارك بالاحتجاج عند زيارته لاي دولة من هذه الدول وكشفه امام العالم وصحافه هذه الدولة التى يزورها ... 

واعتقد انه بعد هذا الحادث لن يطلب قداسة البابا من احد عدم الاحتجاج ( وهذا لا يعتبر عدم طاعة اوتمرد على قداسة البابا انما نحن نعرف ان قداسة البابا يضطر احيانا لطلب عدم الاحتجاج تحت ضغوط الحكومة المصرية ) ... 

واطلب من اقباط الداخل الدفاع عن انفسهم بكل الطرق ومعاملة المسلمين بنفس طريقتهم وهذا هو الحل الوحيد لمنع جرائم المسلمين ضد الاقباط .. وعلى الاقباط تنفيذ العدالة بأيدهم ( طالما ان الدولة لا تنفذ هذه العدالة ) .. ويجب عليهم رد اعتداءات رجال الامن الذين يأتون بعد كل حادث لمحاصرة الاقباط ومنعهم حتى من رد الفعل الطبيعى ...

واقول لكل قبطى دافع عن نفسك امام اعتداء اى مسلم مجرم  ولاتترك مسلمآ قتل قبطيآ يخرج حيآ من تحت يدك .. وهذا لايتعارض مع الضميرلان عقوبة القاتل حسب القانون وحسب شرائع الاديان ومنها المسيحية هى الموت .. ولقد صرح قداسة البابا انه ضد الغاء عقوبة الاعدام لان العدل يقتضي محاسبة القاتل بهذه العقوبة .. لذلك كل من ينفذ هذه العقوبة من الاقباط يصبح غير مدان امام الله طالمآ ان القائمين على القانون والعدالة وهم المسلمون لاينفذونها فى المسلم القاتل ...

وفى نهاية مقالى هذا ارجو من الاقباط ان يستمعوا الى صوت العقل ولا يلتفتوا الى الاصوات التى تحاول جعلهم يستسلمون للواقع المرير ويعيشون فى خنوع وخوف وذل بدعوي وصايا المحبة والتسامح ...... الخ وعليهم ان يعلموا ان بجانب المحبة والتسامح هناك عدل وحقوق وعقاب للمخطئ لان الامر جد وخطير ويحتاج الى تنفيذ العدالة فى هؤلاء المجرمين .. فاذا امتنعت الدولة وهى دائمآ تمتنع عن تنفيذ العدالة فعلى كل قبطى اضير من اعتداء المسلمين عليه ان ينفذ هذه العدالة بطريقته الى ان يسري القانون على المسلمين كما يسري على الاقباط ... 

اننى اكرر تحذيرى .. وتحذيري جاد ومقالاتى تشهد أن كل كلمة فيها تنم عن الحقيقة والواقع والصدق .. واقول للمسلمين ان الاقباط وصلوا للدرجة التى من الممكن أن ينتقموا لانفسهم منكم ولن يرهبهم شيئ .. ولن يخيفهم حكم اعدام اورجال امن اوحتى كل الاجهزة الامنية .. لانه اذا اراد تنفيذ شيئ سينفذه ... 

واحب ان اقول لحسنى مبارك لقد فقد اباء واجداد اقباط ابناءهم واحفادهم بسبب تعصبك البغيض وكراهيتك للاقباط وتواطئك مع المسلمين المجرمين ابناء ديانتك .. وأرسل الله لك اشارة لعلك تفيق الى نفسك وكما لم تحرك ساكنآ لموت اطفال اقباط جعل الله فجيعتك فى حفيدك نجل علاء مبارك لتذوق الالم الذى ذاقه اب قبطى قتل ابنه اوجد قبطى قتل حفيده بايدى المجرمين المسلمين الذين انت المسئول الاول عن جرائمهم فى حق الاقباط .. اقول لك يارئيس مصر يا حسنى مبارك تذكر أن فرعون موسي مات بسبب اضطهاد شعب الله وانت عاصرت الفرعون السادات فرعون شنودة كيف مات .. وانت لن تكون بعيدآ عن يدى الله العادل .. وكل اب وكل ام قبطية فقدوا ابناءهم بسبب حكمك الظالم وسياستك ضد الاقباط يشكونك امام الله .. ولابد من أن عدل الله سيذيقك من كأس الحزن الذى ملأت به بيوت الاقباط .. ونحن جربنا الثقة فى عدل الله ونثق أن الله لن يتركك انت واهل بيتك دون عقاب .. ومهما حاولت انت واجهزة الدولة غسل ايديكم من دماء الاقباط فستبقى ايدكم شاهدة على بربرية وهمجية وارهاب الاسلام السبب الرئيس وراء ظلمكم للاقباط ووراء كل جريمة تقع ضد الاقباط ...

اننا نرفض اى تبرير من اي مسئول مسلم  لهذه الجريمة البشعة او ربطها بأى حادث اخر مثل الدفاع عن الشرف بسبب اغتصاب طفلة مسلمة ( رغم أن محمد نبيكم عديم الاخلاق اغتصب نساء العرب وغير العرب ) واذا تم التبرير لهذه الجريمة فأن من حق الاقباط اطلاق النار على المسلمين اثناء تأدية صلواتهم اواثناء خروجهم من مساجدهم تحت تبرير الدفاع ايضآ عن الشرف ...

كما اطالب جميع الاقباط خاصة فى داخل مصر عدم تصديق القنوات الفضائية المصرية والخاصة لبثها الاكاذيب .. وعدم تصديق الاعلام المصري الرسمي واخذ الحقائق من المصادر الكنسية ومن المواقع القبطية التى تبث الحقائق موثقة بالصوت والصورة ...

مرة اخرى نؤكد أن القيادة السياسية فى مصر مسئولة مسئولية كاملة ومباشرة عن هذه الجريمة البشعة وهى التى اوزعت لجهاز مباحث امن الدولة بتدبير هذه المذبحة بالاتفاق مع الاشخاص الذين قاموا بهذه المذبحة هم على علاقة بضباط امن الدولة بقنا .. ونؤكد ان والقيادة السياسية ارادت صرف الانظار عن احداث غزة وقافلة شريان الحياة ولقد تاكد قبل ذلك ضلوع مباحث امن الدولة فى حادث الاعتداء على المصلين فى كنائس الاسكندرية وأن المتهم تلقى تعليمات من امن الدولة .. وايضآ نؤكد أن امن الدولة هو المسئول الحقيقى عن قتل جواهرجى الزيتون وعماله ( لاستخدام هذه الجريمة سياسيآ ضد بعض الاطراف الخارجية ) وهذا ما حدث فعلآ بعد ذلك ...

اننا نطالب المجتمع الدولى بلجنة تحقيق دولية لكشف كل الحقائق والجرائم التى ترتكبها القيادة السياسية برئاسة حسنى مبارك والاجهزة الامنية ضد الاقباط .. وليعلم الرئيس حسنى مبارك وكل المتورطين معه فى جرائم ضد الاقباط .. انه لن يفلت من العقاب ولن يسكت الله على هذا الظلم وربما يدخل شبح الموت بيته بواسطة احد هؤلاء المسلمين الذين يتستر على جرائمهم ضد الاقباط ونحن متاكدين من تواطؤ رجال التحقيق المسلمين فى اى تحقيق كما يحدث كل مرة ...

اننا نعزى اسر شهداء الاقباط الذين سقطو ضحية ارهاب هذا الدين الاسلامى الاجرامى دين الموت والعنف والارهاب ونقول لهم ليس غريبآ على المسلمين أن يكونوا مجرمين وارهابين .. واريد أن اذكر الاقباط بما قلته فى احد مقالاتى السابقة أن الدماء والموت والخراب والدمار والعنف والارهاب لن يترك بلد اسلامى اوعربي عقابآ من الله على جرائم نبي الاسلام والمسلمين على جرائمهم وسفك دماء بني البشر ...

وقريبآ جدآ سوف تبث كل وكالات الانباء بشرى انهيار المسجد الاقصي .. وسنرى الذل والانكسار فى اعين كل مسلم .. ولنرى كيف سيرد المسلمين .. ولنرى أين شجاعتهم الزائفة التى يظهرونها على الاقباط المسالمين .. وبعد ذلك سينهار شر الاسلام والمسلمين .. وسوف ينبذ العالم كله المسلمين الى ان يتركوا تعاليم دينهم الاجرامية ويعيشوا كبنى ادميين ويتركوا وحشيتهم وهمجيتهم وبربريتهم ... 

الرب قريب وله النقمة وسوف يجازى  ... 

هذا المقال موجه لكل المواقع القبطية لمن يريد نشره ... 

هذا المقال يعبر عن رأيي الشخصي فقط .... 

الاب يوتا
​*


----------



## صوت الرب (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: من السهل جدآ أن ينتقم الاقباط من المسلمين*

تم نقل الموضوع إلى قسم  الاخبار المسيحية والعامة


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: من السهل جدآ أن ينتقم الاقباط من المسلمين*

شكرا للمقاله .. الرب يباركك​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: من السهل جدآ أن ينتقم الاقباط من المسلمين*

هذا ليست تعاليم المسيح !!!
نحن نشكر الله على كل شيء وعلينا ان ننتظر حكم الله وحده لأنه العادل القدوس ...


----------



## Kiril (8 يناير 2010)

لم اتوقع اقل من هذا
فهذة ليست اول حادثة تقع في يوم عيد
و لكن الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2010)

انتم صامتون والرب يدافع عنكم​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (8 يناير 2010)

*بقلم : الاب يوتا 
فى كل مقالاتى كتبت الحقائق عن جرائم المسلمين ضد الاقباط واسبابها .. ومنعت نفسى من قول حقيقة واحدة ( هى أن التعامل مع المسلم بأسلوبه سوف يمنعه من الاستمرار فى الاعتداء على القبطى ) تحاشيآ للتعرض لاتهامات ممن لايفهمون الحقائق والواقع وروح الوصايا فى الكتاب المقدس واتهامى بأننى اخالف تعاليم المسيحية اواننى ادعو الى العنف والقتل ...
وللاسف لقد تعرضت لهجوم من احد الكهنة عندما كتبت رواية تيس عزازيل فى مكة .. وهى رد مناسب على يوسف زيدان وبنفس اسلوبه فى الهجوم على عقائد غيره تحت بند الابداع الروائي .. وبسبب عدم خبره هذا الكاهن عن ( كيفية التعامل مع المسلمين ومعرفة كيف يفكرون ) تعامل هذا الكاهن مع يوسف زيدان باسلوب لايصلح التعامل به مع المسلم حتى استدرجه يوسف زيدان للخطآ حتى يعتذر له .. ولقد اعتذر له هذا الكاهن بالفعل وتراجع امام ضغط وارهاب يوسف زيدان واضطر للاعتذار رغم انه كان عليه أن يتمسك بأن المسيئ الحقيقي والمخطئ الحقيقي فى حق المسيحية والمسيحيين والذى يجب أن يعتذر هو يوسف زيدان مؤلف رواية عزازيل المزيفة والمملؤة بالاكاذيب والاختلاقات والموجهة اساسآ للاساءة الى العقيدة المسيحية والى المسيحيين ...

هذا ما حدث مع الاب عبد المسيح بسيط !!!؟؟؟ 

لقد قصدت من هذه المقدمة التوضيح انه احيانآ كثيرة لابد من التعامل مع المسلم بالاسلوب الذى يأتى بالنتيجة المرجوة فهل يصلح أن يتعامل مثلآ احد الاطباء مع عربجى جاهل اومتشرد كأنه طبيب زميل بالطبع لن ينجح هذا التعامل وقد يؤدى عكس الغرض .. لكن على الطبيب أن يتعامل مع طبيب يفهمه ومع العربجى باسلوب اخر يناسب هذا العربجى .. وليس عيبآ أن يتعامل هذا الطبيب باسلوب اخر يناسب هذا العربجى ... 

اقول هذا لان كثيرين من الاقباط يحاولون أن يتعاملوا مع المسلمين باسلوب لايفهمونه تمامآ كما يتعامل الطبيب مع عربجى باسلوب لايفهمه هذا العربجى .. واصل الى بيت القصيد واقول أن اسلوب الاقباط فى التعامل مع المسلمين اسلوب خاطئ تمامآ .. فالمسلم انسان همجى وعنيف وجاهل حتى لو حصل على اعلى الدرجات العلمية .. لان الاسلام جعله فى تعامله مع غير المسلمين جاهل تمامآ لايريد أن يعيش الواقع ولا الحقائق ولا المنطق .. انما يعيش تعاليم الاسلام الهمجية التى تجعله همجى وقاتل وارهابي وكاذب وظالم وسارق ومرتشى ومعتدى ومستبيح محرمات غير المسلمين حسب تعاليم الاسلام التى تأمره بذلك .. وعليه ان يطيع هذه التعاليم طاعة عمياء ولا مكان للعقل او المنطق حتى لايتعرض للاتهام بأنه عدو الله ويكفر بما امر به اوقاله الله اوانه ينكر معلومآ من الدين حسب اعتقاد اى مسلم ؟؟؟!!! ...

هذا الواقع الاليم جعل من المستحيل على الاقباط اوغير المسلمين التعامل مع المسلمين باسلوب العقل لذلك فأنه من وجهة نظرى التى اؤمن بصحتها 100 % ان اكثر انسان فى عصرنا الحديث فهم كيف يتعامل مع المسلمين هو الرئيس الامريكى جورج بوش الابن الذى كانت له رؤية ثاقبة بأنه لكى يقضى على ارهاب المسلمين عليه أن يضربهم بيد من حديد .. ورأينا كيف أن المسلمين وحكامهم فى عهد جورج بوش كانوا كالفئران المذعورة وكيف انه دمر البنية الاساسية للارهاب الاسلامى فى العالم كله وكيف جعل المسلمين الارهابين يختبؤن فى جحورهم ولايظهرون الا عبر شرائط الفيديو المسجلة ...

ومن العجيب أن قادة الارهاب الاسلامى مثل الشيخ اسامة بن لادن والظواهرى يعيشون فى كهوف وحفر( ولايريدون الاستشهاد ) ويدفعون المسلمين الاغبياء الاخرين لعمليات ارهابية انتحارية تتوافق مع تعاليم الاسلام الارهابية والاجرامية ... 

اننى اؤكد أن التسامح مع اعتداءات المسلمين ضد الاخرين خطآ جسيم ويجب على الاقباط أن يفيقوا الى انفسهم ويعرفوا انهم يخسرون كل شئ اذا اوهموا انفسهم أن السكوت على اعتداءات المسلمين وجرائمهم افضل من الرد .. اننى مقتنع تمامآ ان اهم اسباب استمرار المسلمين فى قتل الاقباط بدم بارد هو عدم سقوط قتلى من المسلمين وعدم دفاع الاقباط عن انفسهم والاقتصاص من المسلمين المعتدين .. وايضآ انا مقتنع تمامآ بأن استمرار المسلمين فى حرق الكنائس هو ايضآ لعدم لجؤ الاقباط لحرق الجوامع كما أن حرق متاجر لااقباط وممتلكاتهم لايقابله حرق متاجر المسلمين وممتلكاتهم وهذا يجعل الطرف المسلم يرتكب جريمته ضد الاقباط وهو متأكد انه لن يخسر شيئآ هذا هو الواقع ؟؟؟!!! ...

والعجيب ان الاقباط فى كل مرة يخسرون كل شئ فيفقدون اعز اقاربهم مقتولين ويفقدون بناتهم مختطفات ومغتصبات ويفقدون املاكهم ومتاجرهم وفى النهاية يفقدون العدل .. ورغم كل هذا عندما يتعرضون لاعتداء جديد لايحاولون ( منع هذه الخسارة التى تلحقهم ) فلو لحقت الخسارة مرة بالمسلمين المجرمين سيفكرون قبل الاعتداء على الاقباط بدل المرة مليون ...

ولهذا السبب فأننى اوجه تحذيرآ لجميع المسئولين المسلمين فى الدولة ولكل من يريد خير وسلامة مصر بأن الاقباط فاض الكيل بهم وأنه من الممكن ومن السهل جدآ وبسبب عدم محاسبة الحكومة والقضاء والامن وكل الاجهزة الرسمية للمسلمين على جرائمهم احذر واكرر تحذيرى انه من الممكن جدآ أن يقوم الاقباط .. خاصة اذا كان احد هؤلاء الاقباط قد فقد قريبآ له .. يقتل المسلمين وحرق الجوامع وحرق املاك ومتاجر المسلمين اذا حدث اعتداء على الاقباط ...

ولقد سبق أن قام احد الاقباط الذى تعرض للظلم من الدولة بتنفيذ العدالة بيده وهو الشاب الشجاع اذى دافع عن شرفه رامى المتهم بقتل زوج شقيقته المسلم الذى اغتصب شقيقته واجبرها على الاسلام .. وبتواطئ اجهزة الدولة وحتى لو نفذ حكم الاعدام فيه فهذ لن يمنع قبطى تعرض للظلم من أن يحصل على سلاح واطلاق النار عشوائيآ على المسلمين كما يفعل المسلمين مع الاقباط .. ولن يخيفه الاعدام وربما يتطور الامر بحرق المساجد اوقتال شوارع بين الاقباط والمسلمين ( ولن يخسر الاقباط شيئآ لانهم مقتولين مقتولين ) .. وساعتها سوف يذوق المسليمن معنى فقدان اقاربهم او احراق اماكن عبادتهم ولن يستطيع احدآ أن يلوم الاقباط للدفاع عن انفسهم وعن وجودهم ............. 

وفى هذه المناسبة المحزنة نستنكر الجريمة البشعة والتى تتكرر من المسلمين المجرمين الذين يحولون دائمآ اعيادنا الى احزان و الاعتداء على ارواح الاقباط ونحمل رئيس الدولة حسنى مبارك والحكومة والحزب الوطنى وجميع المؤسسات الرسمية مسئولية هذه الجرائم .. واخرها جريمة قتل الاقباط فى ليلة عيد الميلاد المجيد فى نجع حمادى ونؤكد أن الرئيس حسنى مبارك وجميع المسئولين المسلمين متورطين ومتواطئين فى هذه الجرائم ضد الاقباط .. وأن سياسة الرئيس بعدم محاسبة اى مسئول وايضآ سياسة الاجهزة الامنية والقضائية بتبرآة المعتدين المسلمين المجرمين على الاقباط هو الذى شجع على استمرار الاعتداء على ارواح الاقباط ...

ولذلك فأن الاقباط ليس امامهم سوى اللجوء الى المؤسسات الدولية للتحقيق والالمام بوضع الاقباط فى مصر...

واطالب جميع اساقفة الخارج واقباط الخارج بالاحتجاج امام جميع السفارات المصرية وابلاغ وكالات الانباء بما يحدث من جرائم ضد الاقباط فى مصر .. وتسليم حكومات دول العالم مذكرات رسمية للاحاطة بجرائم المسلمين ضد الاقباط .. واذا لم يفعل الاباء الاساقفة هذا اطالب الشعب القبطى فى كل بلاد المهجر القيام بنفسه بالاحتجاج امام السفارات المصرية وابلاغ وكالات الانباء والصحف بكل هذه الجرائم ... 

وارجو من اخوتنا وابناءنا اقباط المهجر عدم السماع لاى مطالب ( بالسكوت اوالتهدئة ) حتى لو كانت من قداسة البابا شنودة نفسه بعدم الاحتجاج .. ويجب على اقباط الخارج فى اي دولة مقابلة حسنى مبارك بالاحتجاج عند زيارته لاي دولة من هذه الدول وكشفه امام العالم وصحافه هذه الدولة التى يزورها ... 

واعتقد انه بعد هذا الحادث لن يطلب قداسة البابا من احد عدم الاحتجاج ( وهذا لا يعتبر عدم طاعة اوتمرد على قداسة البابا انما نحن نعرف ان قداسة البابا يضطر احيانا لطلب عدم الاحتجاج تحت ضغوط الحكومة المصرية ) ... 

واطلب من اقباط الداخل الدفاع عن انفسهم بكل الطرق ومعاملة المسلمين بنفس طريقتهم وهذا هو الحل الوحيد لمنع جرائم المسلمين ضد الاقباط .. وعلى الاقباط تنفيذ العدالة بأيدهم ( طالما ان الدولة لا تنفذ هذه العدالة ) .. ويجب عليهم رد اعتداءات رجال الامن الذين يأتون بعد كل حادث لمحاصرة الاقباط ومنعهم حتى من رد الفعل الطبيعى ...

واقول لكل قبطى دافع عن نفسك امام اعتداء اى مسلم مجرم ولاتترك مسلمآ قتل قبطيآ يخرج حيآ من تحت يدك .. وهذا لايتعارض مع الضميرلان عقوبة القاتل حسب القانون وحسب شرائع الاديان ومنها المسيحية هى الموت .. ولقد صرح قداسة البابا انه ضد الغاء عقوبة الاعدام لان العدل يقتضي محاسبة القاتل بهذه العقوبة .. لذلك كل من ينفذ هذه العقوبة من الاقباط يصبح غير مدان امام الله طالمآ ان القائمين على القانون والعدالة وهم المسلمون لاينفذونها فى المسلم القاتل ...

وفى نهاية مقالى هذا ارجو من الاقباط ان يستمعوا الى صوت العقل ولا يلتفتوا الى الاصوات التى تحاول جعلهم يستسلمون للواقع المرير ويعيشون فى خنوع وخوف وذل بدعوي وصايا المحبة والتسامح ...... الخ وعليهم ان يعلموا ان بجانب المحبة والتسامح هناك عدل وحقوق وعقاب للمخطئ لان الامر جد وخطير ويحتاج الى تنفيذ العدالة فى هؤلاء المجرمين .. فاذا امتنعت الدولة وهى دائمآ تمتنع عن تنفيذ العدالة فعلى كل قبطى اضير من اعتداء المسلمين عليه ان ينفذ هذه العدالة بطريقته الى ان يسري القانون على المسلمين كما يسري على الاقباط ... 
اننى اكرر تحذيرى .. وتحذيري جاد ومقالاتى تشهد أن كل كلمة فيها تنم عن الحقيقة والواقع والصدق .. واقول للمسلمين ان الاقباط وصلوا للدرجة التى من الممكن أن ينتقموا لانفسهم منكم ولن يرهبهم شيئ .. ولن يخيفهم حكم اعدام اورجال امن اوحتى كل الاجهزة الامنية .. لانه اذا اراد تنفيذ شيئ سينفذه ... 

واحب ان اقول لحسنى مبارك لقد فقد اباء واجداد اقباط ابناءهم واحفادهم بسبب تعصبك البغيض وكراهيتك للاقباط وتواطئك مع المسلمين المجرمين ابناء ديانتك .. وأرسل الله لك اشارة لعلك تفيق الى نفسك وكما لم تحرك ساكنآ لموت اطفال اقباط جعل الله فجيعتك فى حفيدك نجل علاء مبارك لتذوق الالم الذى ذاقه اب قبطى قتل ابنه اوجد قبطى قتل حفيده بايدى المجرمين المسلمين الذين انت المسئول الاول عن جرائمهم فى حق الاقباط .. اقول لك يارئيس مصر يا حسنى مبارك تذكر أن فرعون موسي مات بسبب اضطهاد شعب الله وانت عاصرت الفرعون السادات فرعون شنودة كيف مات .. وانت لن تكون بعيدآ عن يدى الله العادل .. وكل اب وكل ام قبطية فقدوا ابناءهم بسبب حكمك الظالم وسياستك ضد الاقباط يشكونك امام الله .. ولابد من أن عدل الله سيذيقك من كأس الحزن الذى ملأت به بيوت الاقباط .. ونحن جربنا الثقة فى عدل الله ونثق أن الله لن يتركك انت واهل بيتك دون عقاب .. ومهما حاولت انت واجهزة الدولة غسل ايديكم من دماء الاقباط فستبقى ايدكم شاهدة على بربرية وهمجية وارهاب الاسلام السبب الرئيس وراء ظلمكم للاقباط ووراء كل جريمة تقع ضد الاقباط ...

اننا نرفض اى تبرير من اي مسئول مسلم لهذه الجريمة البشعة او ربطها بأى حادث اخر مثل الدفاع عن الشرف بسبب اغتصاب طفلة مسلمة ( رغم أن محمد نبيكم عديم الاخلاق اغتصب نساء العرب وغير العرب ) واذا تم التبرير لهذه الجريمة فأن من حق الاقباط اطلاق النار على المسلمين اثناء تأدية صلواتهم اواثناء خروجهم من مساجدهم تحت تبرير الدفاع ايضآ عن الشرف ...

كما اطالب جميع الاقباط خاصة فى داخل مصر عدم تصديق القنوات الفضائية المصرية والخاصة لبثها الاكاذيب .. وعدم تصديق الاعلام المصري الرسمي واخذ الحقائق من المصادر الكنسية ومن المواقع القبطية التى تبث الحقائق موثقة بالصوت والصورة ...

مرة اخرى نؤكد أن القيادة السياسية فى مصر مسئولة مسئولية كاملة ومباشرة عن هذه الجريمة البشعة وهى التى اوزعت لجهاز مباحث امن الدولة بتدبير هذه المذبحة بالاتفاق مع الاشخاص الذين قاموا بهذه المذبحة هم على علاقة بضباط امن الدولة بقنا .. ونؤكد ان والقيادة السياسية ارادت صرف الانظار عن احداث غزة وقافلة شريان الحياة ولقد تاكد قبل ذلك ضلوع مباحث امن الدولة فى حادث الاعتداء على المصلين فى كنائس الاسكندرية وأن المتهم تلقى تعليمات من امن الدولة .. وايضآ نؤكد أن امن الدولة هو المسئول الحقيقى عن قتل جواهرجى الزيتون وعماله ( لاستخدام هذه الجريمة سياسيآ ضد بعض الاطراف الخارجية ) وهذا ما حدث فعلآ بعد ذلك ...

اننا نطالب المجتمع الدولى بلجنة تحقيق دولية لكشف كل الحقائق والجرائم التى ترتكبها القيادة السياسية برئاسة حسنى مبارك والاجهزة الامنية ضد الاقباط .. وليعلم الرئيس حسنى مبارك وكل المتورطين معه فى جرائم ضد الاقباط .. انه لن يفلت من العقاب ولن يسكت الله على هذا الظلم وربما يدخل شبح الموت بيته بواسطة احد هؤلاء المسلمين الذين يتستر على جرائمهم ضد الاقباط ونحن متاكدين من تواطؤ رجال التحقيق المسلمين فى اى تحقيق كما يحدث كل مرة ...

اننا نعزى اسر شهداء الاقباط الذين سقطو ضحية ارهاب هذا الدين الاسلامى الاجرامى دين الموت والعنف والارهاب ونقول لهم ليس غريبآ على المسلمين أن يكونوا مجرمين وارهابين .. واريد أن اذكر الاقباط بما قلته فى احد مقالاتى السابقة أن الدماء والموت والخراب والدمار والعنف والارهاب لن يترك بلد اسلامى اوعربي عقابآ من الله على جرائم نبي الاسلام والمسلمين على جرائمهم وسفك دماء بني البشر ...

وقريبآ جدآ سوف تبث كل وكالات الانباء بشرى انهيار المسجد الاقصي .. وسنرى الذل والانكسار فى اعين كل مسلم .. ولنرى كيف سيرد المسلمين .. ولنرى أين شجاعتهم الزائفة التى يظهرونها على الاقباط المسالمين .. وبعد ذلك سينهار شر الاسلام والمسلمين .. وسوف ينبذ العالم كله المسلمين الى ان يتركوا تعاليم دينهم الاجرامية ويعيشوا كبنى ادميين ويتركوا وحشيتهم وهمجيتهم وبربريتهم ... 

الرب قريب وله النقمة وسوف يجازى ... 

هذا المقال موجه لكل المواقع القبطية لمن يريد نشره ... 

هذا المقال يعبر عن رأيي الشخصي فقط .... 

الاب يوتا​*


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (8 يناير 2010)

*ولنا وقفة مع احداث نجع حمادى*

هل خلاص بقا ملطشا لى كل يد تموت اخوتنا واهلانا هنا او فى اى مكان فى مصر
لما ضرب واحد ناس فى كنيسة الحضرة ثما راح العصافرة وبعدكده سيدى بشر 
وقالو مجنون معا انو موش مجنون خالص بس قلنا ماشى وسكتنا علشان شبابنا 
جاب حقنا 
2_ موضوع محربيك السى دى بتاع المسرحيه اللى استخدم فى الانتخابات وقالو 
انو الحكومة اللى عملة كده وبرضو سكتنا 
3_ بنتنا اللى بيتخطفو عينى عينك فى عز النهار  ونقول اصل ممكن يكنونو مشيو بمزجهوم 
بس احب اقول حاجة فى وفى لكن بيبقى القسم الشرطة فراحانن جدا المامور وكلو لما 
يجلهوم والد او بنت علشان تستسلم انا روحة مره حالة وشوفة كده الفرحة فى عينهوم بس بجد لما ابونا اقنعهوم بعد سعتين من النقاش والبنت والولد رجعو معنا الماؤر كان متهيقلو يقتل ابونا 
نجى بقا لموضوع الجديد ياتره هيقولو ايه هما مجنين برضو وله كانو شربين حاجة وله 
هيقلو تار بينهوم وبين ناس وانو اللى اتسبو دول مكنوش مقصودين بجد 
انا موش عارف اقول ايه بس امته احنا ممكن نتحرك ونقوف ونقول لا 
لا لى سرقة محلات الدهب لا لضرب وسرقة بنتنا لا لى اى حد ممكن يفكر فى ازيتنا لا
لما يكون فى واحده عجوزة وقفه فى الموصلات وشاب اعد موش عوز يقوم لانها مسيحية 
ولما تيجى بنت شبه من دينو يقف لها لا لمدرس او مدرسة تمسك للبنت او الولد القرف 
علشان هوا مسيحى وبعد كده يطلعو علينا ويقول علىف كرة انا كل اصحابى مسيحين 
والانتيم كمان وهو من جواه بيكرهنا موت ويتمنا لينا كل شر لا
لما تروح مصلحة حكوميه تعمل ورق ويبدى عليك اى حد انتا مسيحى استنا لا
والف لا لما يكون ليك حد فى مستشفى حكومى ومحدش يهتم بيه علشان ده نصرنى كافر زى 
مابيقلو لاولاولاولاولاو لى مية الف حاجة غلط فى مجتمع بيكرهنا ويتمنلنا كل شىء وحش


----------



## شريف قابيل (8 يناير 2010)

ربنا يرحمهم .. يا جماعة أنا قرأت الردود و الله أنا حزين جداً
 لأن ده إسلوب همجى بس فيه عتاب يا جماعة مش كل الناس كده و سب الرسول 
مش هيجيب أى نتيجة بل بيضايقنا كمسلمين 
 لأن اللى حصل ده مالوش علاقة بالإسلام نهائياً .. أنا متأكد إن المصريين كلهم زعلانين 
على اللى حصل ده مش إنتوا لوحدكوا .. و أكبر دليل على كده تفاعل الناس النهاردة 
مع الموضوع .. معظمهم يتمنى القصاص منهم قدام الناس كلها علشان يكونوا عبرة ... 

وأوصى الرسول بأهل مصر خيراً فقال: " إِنَّكُمْ سَتَفْتَحُونَ مِصْرَ، وَهِيَ أَرْضٌ يُسَمَّى فِيهَا الْقِيرَاطُ، 
فَإِذَا فَتَحْتُمُوهَا فَأَحْسِنُوا إِلَى أَهْلِهَا، فَإِنَّ لَهُمْ ذِمَّةً وَرَحِمًا "

و كان معروف إن مصر قبطية .. يعنى الرسول كان يوصى بالأقباط .

و يقول الله ( فيما معناه ) ((( من قتل نفس بغير حق فكأنما قتل الناس جميعاً )))

فى النهاية أتمنى ألا تعمموا اللى حصل على إن كل المسلمين كده .. لأن علاقتى 
مع أصحابى المسيحيين أقوى بكتير من أى فتنة تحصل .. و قبل ما أعرف الخبر ده كنت
 بكلمهم واحد واحد علشان أعيد عليهم .. لكن أنا بتأسف على اللى حصل كمصرى مسلم 
و ربنا يصبر أهلهم و يقبلهم شهداء .​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: ولنا وقفة مع احداث نجع حمادى*



تامر ابن البابا قال:


> هل خلاص بقا ملطشا لى كل يد تموت اخوتنا واهلانا هنا او فى اى مكان فى مصر
> لما ضرب واحد ناس فى كنيسة الحضرة ثما راح العصافرة وبعدكده سيدى بشر
> وقالو مجنون معا انو موش مجنون خالص بس قلنا ماشى وسكتنا علشان شبابنا
> جاب حقنا
> ...




تامر دة قصدك


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (8 يناير 2010)

اه هو ده كان موضوع بقى رد ازى


----------



## rorahema (8 يناير 2010)

كل اللي لازم نعرفه ان يسوع مش هيسيب عياله يروحوا كده وكمان لازم نفتكر الايه دي
                     الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون


----------



## متبع اليقين (8 يناير 2010)

انا كمسلم حزنت جدا علي ما حدث ويشهد الله اني تالمت من كل قلبي لان هذه الفئه للاسف تشوه الاسلام وتزيد التعصب في المجتمع


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2010)

*يا عزيزى كلنا فتحنا النار على الأقباط*​ 
*كتب : محمد بركة *
*لم أندهش كثيرا من كم الغل والغضب التى تم بهما فتح النار على مجموعة من الإخوة الأقباط، وهم يحتفلون بعيد الميلاد المجيد بنجع حمادىٍ. بالطبع شعرت بالحسرة على هذه الدماء الذكية التى راحت هدرا لشباب "زى الورد" غدروا به يوم عيده لكننى، لم أكن أنتظر هذه المذبحة لأصرخ هلعا من عمق مستنقع التعصب البربرى الأعمى الذى غاصت فيه مؤخرا وبشكل مفاجئ بلادى، فجميع الشواهد تؤكد أنه أنا وأنت وكلنا نفتح النار على أشقائنا فى الوطن بصورة أو بأخرى ليس أمام مطرانية أو كنيسة بالضرورة، وإنما فى عشرات الممارسات اليومية.*
*نحن نفتح النار حين نشيح بأعيننا بعيدا وقد وجدنا سائق الميكروباص يحمل ذراعه صليبا فنفتح الشباك لنجدد الهواء ونغير النفس. *
*نحن نفتح النار حين نتنحنح ثم نعتذر لسائق التاكسى ونختلق عذرا ما لننزل، وقد ركبنا للتو لا لشىء سوى أنه يعلق صورة العذراء فى المراية أمامه، رغم أننا ما صدقنا لقينا تاكسى.*
*نحن نفتح النار حين نوصى بعضنا بعضا بتجنب البقال القبطى والطبيب القبطى والصيدلى القبطى والجواهرجى القبطى، وإذا أبدينا قدرا من التسامح أجزنا التعامل معهم فى حالات الطوارئ القصوى مع دعاء الاستغفار.*
*نحن نفتح النار حين يلقى أحدنا بملاحظة عابرة قائلا: "سبحان الله موش فلان ده مسيحى بس أخلاقه ممتازة، وعنده ضمير وما بيسرقنيش زى المسلم ابن دينى.*
*نسمع هذا الكلام فنرد بسرعة وحسم وقد تلبستنا روح أجهزة المخابرات العالمية، يا عم الحاج دى سياسة مقصودة عاوزين يقولوا إحنا أحسن منكم.*
*نحن نفتح النار حين ننصح بإلحاح كل حاسرة بأن تغطى شعرها ليس تقربا إلى الله، ولكن لدرء شبهة أن يظن الناس أنها مسيحية.*
*نحن نفتح النار حين نوصى شابا بالعدول عن قرار تسمية أول مولودة له ميريت حتى لا يظن البعض أنها بأربعة ريشة، وحين يعترض قائلا، ولكن ميريت اسم فرعونى وهو يعنى الجميلة والمحبوبة وملك لجميع المصريين نرد على الفورو بمنتهى الحكمة الاحتياط واجب. *
*نحن نفتح النار حين ننسى كل شىء عن الإسلام ونتذكره فقط حين نرى شخصا مختلفا فى ديانته.*
*نعم نحن نفتح النار فى عشرات المواقف يوميا وليت الضحايا كانوا مثل ضحايا مذبحة نحع حمادى 6 قتلى ونحو 10 جرحى مع خالص عزائى وصادق مواساتى لذويهم وذوينا.*
*• كاتب صحفى بالأهرام.*​ 
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=175450​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2010)

*باريس (أ.ش.أ)*
* أعلنت فرنسا اليوم الجمعة، أنها تنتظر إحالة مرتكبى حادث قتل 6 أقباط وأحد رجال الشرطة الأربعاء الماضى، فى مصر إلى القضاء، مؤكدة ثقتها فى السلطات المصرية ليس فقط فى الحفاظ على الأمن العام، وإنما أيضا فى الحفاظ على أمن المسيحيين وضمان حريتهم الكاملة فى ممارسة شعائرهم الدينية.وقال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية بيرنار فاليرو، إن ما حدث أمر خطير، حيث لقى ستة مصريين أقباط مصرعهم، بالإضافة إلى مقتل أحد رجال الشرطة، معربا عن إدانة فرنسا لهذه العملية المقيتة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2010)

bitar قال:


> *يا عزيزى كلنا فتحنا النار على الأقباط*​
> *كتب : محمد بركة *
> *لم أندهش كثيرا من كم الغل والغضب التى تم بهما فتح النار على مجموعة من الإخوة الأقباط، وهم يحتفلون بعيد الميلاد المجيد بنجع حمادىٍ. بالطبع شعرت بالحسرة على هذه الدماء الذكية التى راحت هدرا لشباب "زى الورد" غدروا به يوم عيده لكننى، لم أكن أنتظر هذه المذبحة لأصرخ هلعا من عمق مستنقع التعصب البربرى الأعمى الذى غاصت فيه مؤخرا وبشكل مفاجئ بلادى، فجميع الشواهد تؤكد أنه أنا وأنت وكلنا نفتح النار على أشقائنا فى الوطن بصورة أو بأخرى ليس أمام مطرانية أو كنيسة بالضرورة، وإنما فى عشرات الممارسات اليومية.*
> *نحن نفتح النار حين نشيح بأعيننا بعيدا وقد وجدنا سائق الميكروباص يحمل ذراعه صليبا فنفتح الشباك لنجدد الهواء ونغير النفس. *
> ...



*مقال اكثر من رائع
شكرا يا بيتر*


----------



## mase7ya (11 يناير 2010)

*عزائي الي اخوتي المسيحين  في مصر 
قلوبنا معكم أيها الابطال ...
هذا العيد لم يكن كغيرة من الاعياد فقد سلب منا هؤلاء الهمج الارهابيون أشباة البشر فرحة العيد 

كيف يمكن ان نفرح ولنا اخوة مسيحين قتلوا وسالت دماءهم الطاهرة لتروي عتبات الكنيسة المجاهدة

أشعر بكامل الاسى والحزن على كل قطرة دماء طاهرة سالت من ابناء المسيح 
أشعر بالحسرة على شبابنا الذين ذهبوا ضحية التعصب الاسلامي المقيت  بينما عندما قتلت مروة الشربيني بسبب أمر سخيف قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد 
هل أصبحت دماء المسلمين اغلى من دمائنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


المشكلة ان الهرب من المشكلة لا يحلها فعندما خرج اسقف نجع حمادي على قناة المحور  قال وصوتة يرتجف بالحرف الواحد  
الناس مبسوطة ان ولادها ماتوا شهداء ومفيش أي مشاكل
كانت بالحقيقة مهزلة
ليس من المطلوب منة ان يحرض المسيحين على المسلمين او يقوم بشحن الشباب ضدهم ولكن هذا كثير 
انة بهذة الطريقة يوحي للمسلمين بأن ما حدث لا شيء وبأن المسيحين السبعة الذين سقطوا هم ايضاً لا شىء

لا ادري ما الذي يحدث للغوغائين الارهابين مصاصي الدماء  في هذا الايام
في العراق قاموا بأصابة 3 مسيحين وفي اندونيسيا قاموا بحرق خمسة كنائس
أين العالم الحر اين الضمير العالمي ليدين جرائم هؤلاء القتلة 

يجب ان نصلي بقلب واحد حتى يرفع اللة عنا هذا الاضطهاد
وأعتقد ان المسيحين يجب ان يقفوا وقفة واحدة لا يهم من اي جنسية فكل مسيحي يقتل ظلما على يد اتباع السفاح بسبب مسيحيتة هو اخ لنا  وكل مسيحية تختطف وتغتصب هي اخت لنا 
 أتمنى ان نتمكن من فعل شىء  في ظل التنكيل والقمع الاسلامي الذي يحدث  في كل دولة تدين بدين الارهاب *


----------



## جيلان (11 يناير 2010)

فى حالة هياج على المسيحيين فى العالم
وطلع بنى ادم فى التلفزيون المصرى امبارح بيقول ده محصلش فى الكنيسة عشن يبقى الموضوع يخص الدين ده كان فى الشارع ... شوفتوا التخلف العقلى وصل لحد فين
ناس طالعة من الكنيسة مفروض انهم يختفوا ويظهروا فى بيتهم يعنى ولا ايه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ارحمنا يا يسوع


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> فى حالة هياج على المسيحيين فى العالم
> وطلع بنى ادم فى التلفزيون المصرى امبارح بيقول ده محصلش فى الكنيسة عشن يبقى الموضوع يخص الدين ده كان فى الشارع ... شوفتوا التخلف العقلى وصل لحد فين
> ناس طالعة من الكنيسة مفروض انهم يختفوا ويظهروا فى بيتهم يعنى ولا ايه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ارحمنا يا يسوع


* تبرير غير منطقى*
*كان المقصود حصد اكبر عدد من*
*الاقباط فى مناسبه هامه*​


----------



## جيلان (15 يناير 2010)

ماهه البعيد حافظ مش فاهم
محفظينه شوية كلام طالع يقولهم
بس للاسف المستمع عاقل .. تعبنا من الكلام ده والتبريرات التافهة الى طفل ميسدقهاش


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2010)

*شيخ الأزهر ووزير الأوقاف قدما واجب العزاء في مطرانية نجع حمادي:*
*وحدتنا الوطنية لن تهتز!!!!!!*
*دم المسيحي مصون مثل المسلم.. نحن جميعاً أبناء وطن واحد*
*لا تعطوا الفرصة للأيادي الخارجية لتشويه صورة مصر*​ 

*




*​*قنا - عبدالحكيم الأمير:*
*استنكر فضيلة الإمام الأكبر د. محمد سيد** طنطاوي شيخ الأزهر الحادث الاجرامي الذي وقع بمدينة نجع حمادي عشية عيد الميلاد. وأكد ان الوحدة الوطنية في مصر لم ولن تمس. لأننا جميعا أبناء وطن واحد.. جاء ذلك أمس خلال زيارة فضيلته. يرافقه وزير الأوقاف د. محمود حمدي زقزوق إلي مدينة نجع حمادي. حيث قدما واجب العزاء للمحافظ د. مجدي أيوب وأسقف نجع حمادي وفرشوط الأنبا كيرلس. *
*في خطبة الجمعة بالمسجد الكبير بنجع حمادي.. قال فضيلة الامام الأكبر ان الاسلام بريء ممن يرتكبون أبشع الجرائم ويقتلون الآمنين.. فان هؤلاء الظالمين المعتدين مصيرهم النار وبئس القرار. *
*أكد الشيخ طنطاوي ان الأمم تتقدم بالتعاون علي البر والتقوي لا علي الاثم والعدوان مشيرا إلي أن الشرائع السماوية اتفقت علي أن دم المسلم كدم المسيحي مصون.. وعرض المسلم كعرض المسيحي. مصون.. شدد فضيلته علي ضرورة احترام الانسان والابتعاد عن العدوان والظلم وعن كل ما نهي الله سبحانه وتعالي عنه. *
*ومن جانبه.. أدان الدكتور محمود حمدي زقزوق وزير الأوقاف الحادث الأثيم مؤكدا انه بعيد كل البعد عن الاسلام.. ودعا إلي ضرورة توحيد الصف. لمنع الأيدي الخارجية من تشويه صورة مصر. ولكي يتحقق الاستقرار والتنمية تحت سماء هذا الوطن.*
*جريدة الجمهوريه فى 16/1/2010*
http://www.algomhuria.net.eg/algomhuria/today/fpage/detail00.asp


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2010)

*

*​
*وسط إصرار رسمي وشعبي علي احتواء جريمة نجع حمادي البشعة‏,‏ بدأت نيابة قنا الكلية في إعداد تقريرها‏,‏ وقرار إحالة المتهمين الثلاثةإلي القضاء‏,‏ ليمثلوا أمام محاكمة عاجلة‏.*
*وانتهت النيابة العامة فعليا من إعداد قائمة أدلة الثبوت‏,‏ التي استندت إلي اعترافات المتهمين وبخاصة الثالث‏,‏ إضافة إلي تحريات المباحث‏,‏ ورواية شهود الواقعة‏.‏*
*وكانت النيابة قد تلقت أمس تقرير الطب الشرعي النهائي‏,‏ الذي ذكر أن الضحايا السبعة لقوا مصرعهم‏,‏ بعد أن تلقت أجسادهم‏34‏ طلقة دمرت مناطق الرئة والكلي والقلب‏,‏ وأكد التقرير تطابق السلاح المضبوط مع المتهم الكموني مع فوارغ الطلقات المستخرجة من أجساد الضحايا‏.‏*
*واتهم الأنبا كيرلس مطران نجع حمادي‏,‏ من وصفهم بعناصر ضالة بمحاولة ضرب الوحدة الوطنية‏,‏ عن طريق نشر الشائعات الكاذبة‏,‏ وأكد أن المسيحيين والمسلمين يعيشون في وئام اعتادوا عليه منذ قرون‏.‏*
*وقد واجهت الأهرام عضو مجلس الشعب عبدالرحيم الغول‏,‏ بخمس صور فوتوغرافية تجمعه مع المتهم الأول الكموني وقد نفي أي علاقة تجمعه به‏,‏ كما نفي ما تردد عن أنه المحرض علي جريمة قتل المسيحيين أمام مطرانية نجع حمادي‏*


----------



## جيلان (15 يناير 2010)

ههههههه اه شفته فى التى فى
تحس ان الانبا كيرلس ماسك فى الكرسى عشن ما يقمش من الكلام الى ينقط الى بيقولوه


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2010)

*سبب مشابه للهجوم الارهابى الذى يدعى البعض *
*به*
*حتى يستجلب عطف الارهابيين امثاله*​ 


> *شيع اليوم، الجمعة، المئات من أهالى قرية نجوم بكفر صقر جثمان الطفلة دينا (5 سنوات) فى مشهد جنائزى مهيب، حيث سادت القرية حالة من السخط بسبب عجز الشرطة عن فك لغز اختطاف الطفلة على يد مجهول واغتصابها وقتلها والتمثيل بجثتها.*
> *وكانت محافظة الشرقية قد شهدت حادثا مأساويا، بعد أن تعرضت طفلة فى الخامسة من عمرها للاغتصاب الوحشى على يد شخص مجهول، وبعد انتهائه من هتك عرضها قام بقتلها بالخنق، ثم التمثيل بجثتها، ببقر بطنها، وإخراج أحشائها خارج جسدها.*
> 
> *وكان أحد المواطنين قد عثر مساء أول أمس الثلاثاء على جثة طفلة مجهولة ملفوفة بكيس بلاستيكى، وملقاة بصندوق قمامة، فقام بإبلاغ الشرطة التى قارنت أوصاف الطفلة بما جاء فى بلاغ تقدم به شخص يدعى "إبراهيم محمد" (30 سنةـ سائق)، يوم الاثنين الماضى يفيد باختفاء ابنته "دينا" (5 سنوات)، ليكتشف أنها الطفلة الضحية.*​


 

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=178130​ 
*اتحدى ان يكون حدث اى رد فعل ارهابى مثل ما حدث فى نجع حمادى*

*ضد مسلمى المنطقه كلها كفور نجم*​


----------

